# Mens place to chat part 2



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*New dads*
Andy_N_Yil- Thomas born 15th June 05 
Catch22 & AngiewMbb - TJ born 24th June 05 
Dhneil & Edna- Evelyn Rose born 24th Jan 06 
Moz & Mrs Moz- Baby boy born 23rd Feb 06 
Carl1 & Jane1 - Oliver Andrew born 12th June 06 
L1 & Mrs wiggy - Pippa born 15th July 06 



*Dads to be*
Morky & Mrs Morky  Feb 06 (3rd IUI) - First scan 4th april 
Ludwig & Mrs Ludwig  Feb 06 (1st IVF) - EDD 6th Nov 06 - double trouble its   
Mr & Mrs St8rk  28th march 06- first scan ?  
Rhodes73 & Elysop  31st march 06- double trouble its   
Howard V & Elissa -  24th May- Twins-  lost an angel on 2nd june  
Mr & Mrs Stretch2506 Natural  EDD ? 



*TTC with TX*



*Taking time out*
HopefulDad & DW- Time out after M/C in Dec 05 
Acorn and fidget - 2nd IVF April/may sadly ended in ectopic 
Davey & Channy 
Paul & Lilly 
Jon & Deb P




*Just starting out down the clinic route*



*Need your updates*
Barney9397-  25th April 05 - EDD? Expecting twins   
Mr & Mrs Bushy- waiting to start on next af (march 06) 
GillandPeter - 2nd cycle of IVF abandoned de to poor responce


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

where is mens room part 1 gone to 

carl


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Evening Carl,

It's being looked at by admin mate.... nuff said!

Had a bit of  result today, insurers have agreed to pay for most of my gear from the break-in, when all sorted I'll be £360 out of pocket, but that's a damned site better than the £2700 I thought I was gonna be! HURRAY for a very well know insurer with a little red phone with wheels  

Catch


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice Result there Catch,
Glad your sorted.the red phone! i thought that was Batman & Robin  only kidding.
do you have any idea who done your car?   They want stringing up. enjoyed my first night in chat cant wait for the next one.

keep in touch mate

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey guy's.

orical ,AKA catch, when you say little red phone with wheels your not thinking about the porche day out r you 
thats great news about you bieng paid out, still your out of pocket a little, but like you say better than £2700 eh 
are you gona get another bobby dazzler picy of TJ and put him on display or what, you cant keep him all to yourself you no  

caroline,
hows you pal ??
i take it you be blowing us out for E-BAY again then eh 

MJ was i in the wrong on thursday night ?, if i was doing somthing that i shouldent please tell me !!

only 19 days left to go for my S/A now guy's  come on the lad's     ra ra ra.

neo.[br]Posted on: April 23, 2006, 11:25:16 AMORICAL,
do you think i would be tempting fait if me and the DW named any embies that we mite get ?

neo


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya lads.

i wont be blowing you out for ebay the chatrooms better  we didnt do nowt wrong in the chat room davey, someone came in the chat to stressed to deal with the laugh,well enough said on the matter
not  long mate for your sa hope all goes well for you.

all the best every one

carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

just a quick post for now as busy however wanted to say you guys didnt do anything wrong on thur night in chat- pls dont worry.

xxxx

Ps davey- loads of people on here name there embies

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

thank you MJ. ( caroline i wanted to be sure )
i can breath a sigh of reflief then knowing that i myself dident do anything wrong on thur's, i dont want to be booted out or banned, this site is very usefull and i get alot of information and a heck of alot of support from all the guy's. which i would like to say thanks for...

i understand that a lot of people do name thier embies but i really dont want to tempt fate if you know what i mean...

i've been round to my parent's today and decorated the whole of thier kitchen...
whoa, calm down orical... i said decorate not sell or fit   
i never realized that they had thirteen flippin plug and light sockets.....
ive never had to cut in so many places in my life, i had to pull every one of the wall.  . and the boiler... well we wont even go there about that. 
i can safley say i WILL NOT be doing that again      ....
i gave my dad the phone number of a good decorator and said " see you in a couple of year's"    .
only kidding.. i love my pop's, he's ace.. i will do anything for him... after all he gave me the life i have today. .

niel..............
you still out there bud 

speak soon pal's.
neo.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey davey ~ I have a kitchen and 3 bedrooms that need decorating if your up for it? 

Also a Jungle garden that need's starting from scratch if anyone knows of any gardners or fancies doing it for me... 

Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

then our house davey please, 

nice one nicky

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

nicky..

thanks but no thank's..

caroline..
your having a laugh...

        

my finger tips are so sore..     

not bad going for one day tho eh...  

neo.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

how you doing?

nicky- cant SM do the Garden .............  not like he does any work   (oh thats me now gonna be in trouble)    

davey- i know what you mean about temping fate- not been in the situation of having embies and not sure what i would do! im not a good one at making decisions 

Carl- so glad you wont be blowing us "lads" out again for ebay! 

catch- well hows u hun? cant wait to see more pics of the percious TJ aka the heart breaker! 

neil- hope you had a good night out thur and that you will make it this thur- hope your little girla and  DW are well.

spero- not sure where you are hun- feel free to come on here and post or join chat again anytime

hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

MJ him!?! Do the garden!?! I'm lucky enough that he does the housework! You know how he likes his afternoon nap anyway   No way can he possibly fit in the garden too 

Ahhh Davey ~ Well I suppose that's it then! It's all down to me and DH  

Carl ~ That's a fab scan pic on your ticker  

Nicky x x x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Davey said:


> i understand that a lot of people do name thier embies but i really dont want to tempt fate if you know what i mean...


Our frosties are called Ben and Jerry


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for that Nicky, about the scan photo.

Well hope everyone is doing ok, im starting to get  really nervous now thinking all different things about when the baby is here, but most of all really excited havent realized how quick the time has gone. Im not bothered though because my little mate will be here soon and thats my dream come true. hope everyone is doing well, will speak soon

all the best 

Carl


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Evening all,

Neo... naming embies, hmmmmm, well, we named our embies AFTER we'd had the positive result, not as soon as they'd been 'made'. Our feelings were that we would become too emotionaly attached to them at that point. Truth is that we did anyway, and losing "Jnr Jnr" at 12 weeks was an extremely difficult time for us! Angie held it together bet than I did to be honest, but she had too coz she'd still got to look after Jnr (TJ) at the time, I was just a mess! I'm not sure if not naming them would actualy be of any help following a negative cycle, but I know wedo not plan to name any embies until after a +'ive on any future cycles we have! Love the new pic btw!

Just seen the time so gonna just say a quick "Hi" to everyone else, will catch up more later.

Might not be around for chat on Thursday night, will see what time I get done, if I'm back in time I'll pop in!

Catch


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Davey,

I Like the photo of you and Henry,is that after you pinched all his easter eggs . Hopefully mate that will be you and your baby in the not to distant future  i really hope so mate. I hope your tests work out fine. Ill see you in chat tommorow mate

all the best

caroline


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

how u all doing!

i may not post much however im a typical women and do read!!!!

carl- pls tell jane she made me panic the other day as i saw a pic of elliot in the gallery under her name and thought i had missed your boy beng born!!! way to early for that!!!! tell her my ticker is ok again now but pls not to panic me again as dont think my heart can take it!!!!

davey- lovely pic! hope your doing well and in fine form for tonights session! 

catch- now then! i really hope you make it tonight as it wouldnt be the same without you!!! need more tj pics!

marc- not seen you about for a while! hope your ok- come join us tonight if u can

neil- hope you will make in it tonight too!!

to everyone else! hi- sorry if i have mentioned you by name this is cos my brain is mush and i cant remember you all!!

see ya all at 8pm

hugs

MJ
xxxx[br]Posted on: April 27, 2006, 01:32:59 PMhey lads

sorry to let ya down however i have a banging headache and im gonna give chat a miss- so far tonight its been just me and carl(lovely talking to u)

will be on for next thur!

night night

xxxx


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello lads,
Ive been on chat tonight only Mj and me was on, like she said she had a headache and jane wants me to watch a movie with her so i wont be on. will defo be on next week, need to have a laugh.

sorry lads 
all the best 

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi guy's sorry i missed yawl..
i logged in @ 8.45 and nothing.. whats all that about ?
joking  

you lot wont beleave what happend top me today.

i got to the barber's @ 9.00 and he wasent there.. there's a ladies salon down stairs so i sat down and waited..
one guy came in said "he should long mate"..
i thought ah well it needs doing..
five minutes after another guy comes in and sits down.. we said hi as you do.. and continued to wait..
we waited about three minuets before he came in.. i said hi.. he said hi.. bla bla...
and started starighted away..
i sat in the chair and he started cutting away.. he was half way through,
then i heard the door open and a women say " just sit down i'll be back in five minute's..
i looked in the mirror and there was this old guy stood in the door way.
he dident move he just stood there as if he couldent let go of the door handle.. he had a walking stick too which made me think he was very unsteady on his feet..
the hair dresser went to help him in but couldent manage on his own..
the other guy got up and helped to sit him down.. 
the hair dresser was stood shaking his head.. i asked what was wrong with him and he told me that he had been in before and he had trouble with his breathing but not like that..
he picked the phone up and asked for an ambulance... i thought oh s**t..
as he gave the address the old guy's head slumped backwards..
the hair dresser said asked if he stopped breathing ..
the guy sat next to him said" i think so ".. he tried to lay the guy down but was struggling.. 
i jumped up and helped to lay him down.. i had to rip off the stuff from around my neck cause i could see hairs falling near his face and thought " well thats not gona help " i put my ear to his mouth and listend for breathing noises... nothing.... i put my head on his chest to listen for a heart beat..... nothing..
the guy was doing what i did listening for breath..
the guy said we'll have to do CPR.. he started doing mouth to mouth.. and i pressed his chest..
i was thinking aw sh**.. this aint happening..
the first time.. nothing... the second time ... nothing....
third time he took a breath... what a relief...
then he stopped AGAIN..
we dragged him to the floor..
we did the same again and he started breathing ...
he was breathing for a few minutes before we heard the siren's.. he stopped breathing AGAIN... OMG... we couldent do much more.. 
the sirens seemed so close but yet so far away...what seemed minutes was probably second's, i've never known an ambulance to be so quik !! they must have been in the area..
the paramedics rushed in and took over.. equiptment all over the place BIG POSH MEDICAL PHRASES ect ect.. 
then the rapid responce paramedic turned up... more equiptment more phrases..
jesus.. this place was an instant surgery..
this poor guy laid there dying and they were cutting his clothes off and putting sticky padds on his chest.. flashing tourches in his eye's.. f**k me.. i was proper taken by it all..
they decided in thier word's to " load and go "
when they were outside this women came round the corner...
it was the daughter.. the driver asked who she was.. and told her to get in the front...
on came the lights and sirens.. the RR car blocked the road for a few minutes so the ambulance could get straight out and away they went...

we were shocked but carried on.. i had half a hair do.. what else was i going to do..
i spent the rest of my time in the chair not saying much...
just wondering if we did enough to help him before the meds got there...
i hope we did...

this was truley traumatic for me.. when i got home i woke the DW (cos lucky darling in polite word's) had the day off..
i started crying cos i couldent beleave what had happend..
i still feel upset but am dealing with it cos i have to, you just dont expect anything like that to happen.. 
i was just getting hair cut..

this led me to think...
god has the power to grant life..
but god also has the power to take it..
in the end.. he's got all our number's

(ive rambled i no,, but i had to get that off my chest with you all.. )

Davey.


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Davey,

hope your feeling better today mate,what a day you had yesterday.you were brilliant to help that poor man  im with you hoping he makes it through.Hey mate like you said we can go anytime.will you find out if everything turns out ok? Well mate Not long now till your test keep being positive hope it all goes well for you.

Hey MJ hope your feeling better today. i fell a sleep didnt end up watching the film  Hey catch how you doing bud.yes mate more pics of TJ please hope you ok mate 

Everything fine this end waitng to see the consultant next wednesday to disscuss labour etc,Getting really nervous now but hey this is the feelings  i wanted to have going through the tx,cant wait till he is here.

all the best to everyone else i havent mentioned.

Carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey davey

massive hugs hun- its a shock when things like this happen- have to say once stu and i had been to his bro house for a drink and when we left we found a 19yr old lad had come off his motorbike- it was horrid- i didnt sleep for a few days as i was worrid cos of how serious this accident was- in the end my mum rang the hospital for me to find out how he was and left my number for his family- it was lovely as his dad rang me and thanked me and stu for saving his son(i was a wreak but stu is a trained first aided and is ex navy so is used to pressure which things like this and when we got there the boy wasnt breaching and was on his front where as by the time the ambulance got there he was still face down however was breathing- his air way was blocked)

hope what i have wrote makes sence- my point is these things are really scary and make sure you look after yourself hun .

carl-   have to say i had a cup of tea and chilled out and my headache went! feel alot better today x

catch- hows you? hope your not locked in a kitchen or mopping up? xxx

hi to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OMG Davey! How scary! I too am trained in first aid but I freeze if I see anyone hurt or an accident etc  Kids cuts and grazes are fine, anything bigger and I panik!

Hope your OK today 

Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello everyone.

I am Really p  off today,Went to take Jane and the kids out  today so the kids could have  a kick about in a nice park a couple of miles away,Got in the car, started it and tried to put it in to gear could not get it in to gear and the clutch was making a hell of a racket. My mate came over and had a look and told me that my clutch as gone   well i was fuming, we are due at the consultant on wednesday for janes check up and now we have no car because everywhere is shut till tuesday.The cheapest clutch i can get is £120.00 and cant get that till tuesday morning  my mate said he will put it in for me and that it will take 2-3hrs. I hope he can get it in on time coz we really need the car especially the stage Janes at now. Were we live is out in the sticks and the buses are a nightmare.

well it looks like i will have to use the plastic,didnt want to put at the mo things are a bit tight,ill let you know how we get on with the car. Sorry for the moan hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine

all the best 

carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh carl

hope you get it sorted soon- have to say plastic does come in handy at times (esp for things like this!!) you moan all u like! (thats what im best at.........moaning!!!   )

catch- hope ur well? u have gone very quiet on us!!

davey- how u doing hun?? pls report in! we worry about u!! 

hi to everyone else!

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi guy's..
thanks for your concern.  
im ok..
still cant beleave what happend.. i dont know who he was so i cant find if he lived or died..i'll have to go to the hair dressers and ask him.. see if he know's ..
on a different note..
i went paint balling yesterday with about thirty other people from different company's that we work with.. "PAY BACK TIME "
it was brilliant.. theres talk of booking it again for the end of summer.. 
i hope so nxt time i'll get smoke bomb's and granades..
only problem is cost's a fortune.. anyone can easily spend over hundred and fifty quid in one day..
i went camd up to the nines.. they called me rambo and said i was taking it far too seriously,   
i loved it.. i'm defo going again even if it's with two or three mates   
i'll try and get a piky on for you all to see..
i go hunting dressed like i was anyway so i wern't that bothered.. 

caroline.. hope you get your pap paps sorted before weds bud..
if not like you say.. your flexible friend will defo come in handy  
good luck for then pal. 

MJ you think your gona be ok do chat this week ??

orical.. how's the sortin going.. hope  your getting there 

   
for every one else .
neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey ~ Glad you enjoyed paint balling  DH did it a couple of years ago with about 30 lads from the pub, My brother went but noboday told him to wae thick clothes so he went in just a thin t shirt and jogger bottoms, Needles to say he came back with the worse bruises out of the lot of them 
Hope you managed to stay bruise free 

Carl ~ Thats the last thing you need to happen just now! I hope your friend can manage to get it fixed on Tuesday for you! Good luck for your appointment on Wednesday 

MJ ~ Did you go out anywhere yesterday hun? We were supposed to be going out for something to eat but never got there, Might drag John out tomorrow instead 

Hope everyone else is OK and enjoying the long weekend 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

nicky thats so funny..
i bet your brother was cursin       
i'm bruise free cause i had a pair of trackies on underneath my army pants.. 
i had a vest.. t.shirt.. and thick wollen jumper with a polo neck so i could roll it up and the army jacket over the top   
i've been shot by my brother with a pellet gun so common sense told me to go equipt  

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

how is everyone on this lovely bank hol weekend!

davey- yeah i will be in chat on thur! now hyave a swanky new laptop!!!! we went and brought it yesterday!!!

well it was our wedding anni yesterday and we got woken up at 8am by the flipping builders! well words out of my mouth were not very "lady " like!!! so to cheer us up we brought the laptop!!!! been wanting a new one for ages and gave in yesterday!!!

take care

MJ
xxxxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

flipin builders eh !!
congratulations or is that comiserations on your wedding anniversary   
only kidding.. 
what a great anniversary present... although i bet it took some rite ear bending to get that eh         

and any way's MJ i dont care how new that flash little lap top is !!!
you still wont be on time      
and the spelling police still have your address  
   
her hum..
can you give me some advise please..
ive been trying to master the pizza made at home for weeks now, and it's not going my way..
the doe's absolutly fab but i cant seem to get the centre of the base to go golden brown on the underneath..
when i do one at work it is fine.. but that is an old oven and the one i use at home is a fan oven.. even though i turn the heat down it still cooks faster on the top and the lightly greased dish doesent really help..
ive tried it on the bottom of the oven.. middle of the oven.. and obviousley the top..
all the above at a higher temp and still the same..
the old oven at work is fine so what's wrong with the fan assisted one ??
what do you think i'm doing wrong 
any tip's will be greatfully appreciated  
neo.


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,
hope you have all had a good weekend. Well my mate managed to do the car for us today well pleased. 

it took from 2pm till 9pm tonight but he managed to do it. I managed to get the new clutch for £42.00 the other price was for the later punto model so that saved us  a bit of money. i paid my mate £30.00 so it didnt turn to bad in the end. He knew we are at the hospital for janes consultant app on wednesday so he said he would do in one go,because we wasnt suppose to get the clutch till tuesday. At least thats one less thing to worry about.Davey Glad you enjoyed paint balling bet it was dead good. Mj good news on your laptop  Catch,Nicky and everyone else hope your all well.

all the best 

Carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

excelent news about your pap paps caroline.
now you dont have to worry about your good lady there on time and in good nick.  
less stress. better result's  

davey.( p.s, thats cheap as chips)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for that davey.
carl.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

no probs my friend. 

i can imagine how important the car is to you at the moment.
bet your DP/DW is releaved now then eh 
neo[br]Posted on: April 30, 2006, 11:40:51 PMHey all..

another fine bank holiday monday huh ??
( well apart from the crappy wheather )
i think my bosses need a quiet word in thier ears  
i should allway's do four days aweek   
I wish.. i will no doubt do about 60 hr's in the four day's ahead..
flippin Looooooooooooooooooooooooong hrs i can tell ya..

MJ/nicky
your site mod's so i'm going to give you the game start..
who ever reply's first go's first and can pick the order of player's
( thats if you want to )  

Neo.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey! Have just been having a think about your pizza situation!

When you have made your dough could you not pop it in the oven upside down without the topping to cook the bottom for a while then flip it over add your toppings and put it back in the oven to cook the toppings?? 

Don't know if it would work but it's worth a go 

As for the game does the person who posts a name pick the next person to play or is it free for all and the first one to answer?

Nicky x x x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone. Hope you've all had a better bank holiday weekend than me. 

Spent Saturday sorting things out for DW's brother, who lives in NZ now and was arriving at Heathrow Sunday morning. He has a little baby girsl who was born about 3 weeks before ours. I went to bed early Saturday night as I had to get up at 4 a.m. to meet his flight. It took me for ever to get to sleep and then DD was sick and was throwing up every half hour, so I probably got less than 2 hours sleep  

Met BIL and family at Heathrow and took them to where they're staying in Cambridge, then had to head back home fairly quickly to make sure DW and DD were OK. DD hardly ate anything all day, then threw up again in the afternoon, but she started looking a bit better in the evening and we got her to eat something before bed and keep it down. 


This morning DW has been sick and I feel pretty sh*te as well. I'm ignoring my list of jobs for now. DW still hasn't met her little niece and can't go over there in case she gives her whatever it is we've got


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

nicky..
thanks..
i think i tried that allready.. but i'm going to give it another go anyway  
i wont rest untill i've mastered it   

DHniel..
hi pal..
sorry to hear about DD and DW hope they get better soon..
how long are your relatives staying for ?? 
what do you think it is that is wrong with them ??

caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatch..........
where are you mate ??
you cant hide forever 
     

Neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Neil  Hope your all feeling better soon mate. What a great BH you have all had  Hopefully the next one will be a better one for you 

Hugs to DD & DW too 

Nicky x x x[br]Posted on: May 01, 2006, 11:31:47 AMHey you guys! I hope you appreciate this! I fell very protected over you all now, I feel like I am almost responsable and am proud to call you all my boys!  (Mez do you feel the same?!?  )

I couldn't bear to see you being abused by that Weeble bird so have stuck up for you! Go and check out Davey's post in Girl and Boy talk   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56319.40.html

PS Weebs if you happen to wander over this way and see this, I love you too  Where would I be without my stalker??


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Nicky1 said:


> PS Weebs if you happen to wander over this way and see this, I love you too  Where would I be without my stalker??


I wouldnt be much of a stalker if I didnt know all the places you go.......are ya scared yet. 

Oi Boys.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

nicky you go girl..( or is that mummy now ?? )
you steped in when the going was just about to get tough     

weeb's hi 
what you doin down this neck of the wood's..
I like the picture.. thats probably true.. well probably a known fact    
but in the guy's defence i have to say that us blokes have got somthing that you women will never have...
well not unless you have extensive plastic surgery..
..
.

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.

.rugged good look's
     
Davey.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll have you know Im as ruggedly good looking as the next weeble, even without me makeup. See!!!!!!


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

weeble look at you in the mens room.... might have known


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

whatd'ya mean!!!!!!! Look I know it was low of me to show the guys how gorge I am, but well hey.....what can I say......youve either got it or ya aint.  

Anyway they invaded the top half of the boards first, so its only right we trespass here for a while.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh ha but Weebs this board does Say `mens room` The other says `Girl & Boy talk`


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<after extensive searching through Dh's wardrobe, Weeble re enters the mens room...in disguise>

Hello Fellas my name is Bob.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi bob..
you must be new member.. ive never seen you in here before      

love the piccy of your rugged good look's

Davey[br]Posted on: May 01, 2006, 06:42:11 PMCAROLINE

i no what you meant..     

"nsync"


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice one davine. 

Just a quick on

Im selling a few dvds i thought id put the link to see if anyone be intrested.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56428.0.html

cheers

caroline Carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey bob  

nice to meet ya! love ya hat!!!!!

weebs - you make me giggle!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<reaches out arm to shake MJ's hand> Good to meet you too mate



Nicky1 said:


> Ahh ha but Weebs this board does Say `mens room` The other says `Girl & Boy talk`


Ooooooh thats soooooooooo sexist. <weeble sits on floor crossed legged>

We shall not, we shall not be moved.
We shall not, we shall not be moved.
Like a bridge la la la la la la la la (forgot words)
We shall not, we shall not be moved.









Ok bums gone numb now.....can ya help me up please.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hummmmmmm,

I take leave for a few days and look how you lot carry on..........

Far too much Monkey business   for my liking (Weebles, that's aimed directly at you!) (Oh, and Hi   )

Seriously though guys, I'm backnow so it's time to stop enjoying yourselves and get settled back in to the usual moaning, groaning, grumpy old non-posters you used to be  

Hope you're feeling better Neil, and of course dd. TJ is below par by a long way, had terrible tummy upset for 4 days now, been docs twice but they won't do anything until he's more dehydrated, then they'll take him in ozzy and drip him (how reassuring!   ). He's off his food....... which is seriously unlike him, he just sits there all day long, all   and feeling sorry for himself, bless him!

Anyway, far to busy to sit here typing to all you merry makers, got to work on my grumps.......  

Catch


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey catch -nice to see you back

neil and catch- have to say there is a sickness bug going round- i had it and it was horrid- just felt sick non stop for about 8days- even water and dry toast made me wanna throw!!!! hope both your ickle ones are better soon!!!

davey- havent had time yet to read your game however i will try to now! how u doing? not long now till 
D- Day!!!!!!!!!

carl- hope janes appointment goes well tomorrow! will be thinking of you both!!!

hi to everyone else!

xxxx

oh and weebs! i read your posts and giggle so much each time- stu (my dh) thinks i madder then ever!!!


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

catch.. ( welcome back from beyond)

while the orical is away the neo will play     
and so will every one else..

the orical has the job of keeping control and letting people know what lie's ahead if they choose to go down certain path's..  (I.E wondering up the board's)  

sorry to hear that "OUR" TJ.. hope he get's better soon.. keep me posted..

how's thing's on the business side now bud.. you almost sorted again 

it's good to hear from you again.. thought the machines had got you     

Nicky.. 
dont you take no nonsence from that caroline  carl..     
if he upsets you again.. i'll     

carlos.. 
i'm kidding..      

had a quik gander at your list.. have you got any more 
there wasent any there that took my fancy.

MJ what's going on.. your peeps are on hear more than you    

every one else 

neo


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello Boss man nice to finally meet ya........Im Bob. Hope ya dont mind me visiting ya stomping ground occasionally. Here, word of advice.......Take that Carl to one side and have a chat with him about his choice of music. If your not sure what Im talking about have a look at his previous posts in the 'song titles' section. Chesney Hawkes, Sacha distel & n-sync......need I say more!!!!!!!



Catch22 said:


> Far too much Monkey business  for my liking (Weebles, that's aimed directly at you!) (Oh, and Hi  )


Oh and by the way.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, ok.............

Caroline......... looking at your list of tunes mate, think you're kidding us with the 'Carl' bit!! FFS....... Chesney Hawks? You big  

Bob.......... you gonna post the whole family album? 

Thanks for the well wishes for TJ, it's a crying shame to see him all forlorn, still keeps managing a little smile for his Pappa every now and then though!

Catch


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww bless him  I hate to see babies poorly and looking all sorry for themselves 

Hope he's all better soon!
Big hugs to TJ 

x x x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok heres one from the family album.










Oh yeah and uncle Jock










Oh and cousin Chantelle.....(couple of gins and shes anyones)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey catch ,
Hope Tj gets better soon poor little lad. well i see the weebles is still swinging  over here, she wants to get back in her tree   oh Taste in music     hope everyone else is doing ok

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

catch. the picture has a striking resemblance to you    

neo


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Catch,
  you cheeky monkey     

carl


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oooooh Catch sounds like a mutiny to me. Better get control back quick matey.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

weeb's..

he never had it      

       
neo


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey everyone just foud this photo

Its catch and weeble

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g151/carl11/catchandweeblefighting.jpg

catch is on the left 

carl


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Is that you in the middle Carl? Or Davey?


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Its Davey me thinks

  


Carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

im glad to be the one in the middle ......

they are both too head strong.. they could be in there for year's   

at least i can nip out for a ciggy and a coffee break   ..( may be even pzza )   

those two wouldent even realize i'd gone.. 

neo.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Not listening la la la la la la la la la









Catch me thinks we should be putting our heads together to make these riff raff pay for that. Whatd'ya think?


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey everyone looks like ive found Weebles and catchs secret 

    

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g151/carl11/weebandcatch.jpg

carl


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am sooooooooooo shocked!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

*BEHAVE!!!!!!!!!!*

[br]Posted on: May 03, 2006, 02:18:18 PMOn a more serious note..

TJ not doing too good, started vomiting with it too now, rang NHS Direct and we gotta take him down (again! been 3 times) they think they wanna drip him for 24 hours!

Will keep you all posted

Catch


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Catch, sending get well wishes to TJ. Really hope he's ok mate.

Carl - You'll keep matey


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks peeps,

He's been terrible all day, then 6pm decided to drink about 80mls of juice, can stay at home tonight, got to go back at 10.30 in morning. I'm fitting a kitchen so Angie'll take him, but he seems loads better since having the drink!

Thanks again,

Catch


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry to but in guys - but GMTV is looking to talk to a guy on the show next week about male factor.

If anyone wants the contact details then shout me 

Tony


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

orical..

have they said what is wrong TJ or are they still trying to find out..
poor witle wuv. hope he is getting better.

niel.. glad to hear your DD is well and good. 

hi all..  

neo


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Catch,
glad TJs feeling better   hope he gets back to his normal happy self soon.Neil glad everything is well your end.  Well we went the hospital today for the appointment with the consultant. It looks like our little boy will be here sooner rather than later.He has been in the transverse and oblique position since january and was still in that position on todays scan.Because Jane is in that much pain with the spd they said they wont allow her to go to 40 weeks.He felt her pubic bone and said there was a gap,and everytime Jane moves the bones grind together and thats what is causing all the pain and in her back as well.Before he did the scan he felt her bump to see what way he was lying,thats when he decided to do the scan.He is still bent double with his feet up to his head. The consultant then discussed our options.

he said they couldnt consider trying to turn him because that would be to much pain for Jane.so he said what he is going to do is call Jane back in two weeks and scan her to see if our baby has turned the normal way for a normal delivery,if not then Jane will have to have c-section  .They dont think he will turn because the position he is now,its to awkward for him to be able to move and he hasnt got the room.So they have provisonally booked us in for the c-section on the 31st of May  thats 28 days,im now panicking like mad.we had hoped for a normal delivery, i wanted to cut the cord when he was delivered but that looks like itwont happen,im really gutted. So it looks like im going to be a Dad  sooner then expected,at least now though jane wont be in as much pain as she has been and our little man will be here with his Mam,Dad, and his Brothers. im glad ive got this site to help me through times like this its a real help and i would like to thank you all. hope everyone else is doing alright.

all the best

Carl  and


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

sorry mega quicky post as off to bed as shattered! 

catch- glad TJ is getting better -   those mean peop[le who didnt treat him sooner!!!!!

davey- hope ur pizza base is better 

carl- how did it go with jane consutlant today? 

neil- glad both your girls r better! enjoy the time with your inlaws!

Bob- see u have been busy!!!! 

hi to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

yo caroline..

thats a good thing that your little one will be along very soon..
you should be able to still cut the cord if you ask to.. you can be there through out the c section.. so i cant see why they wouldent let you ..

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Carl,

TJ came to us by C-section and I recall it vividly mate. Firstly, don't worry mate, unless you're really squeamish you'll be fine. I found it absolutely fascinating, and incredibly exciting of course, whilst at the same time being terribly scared for both Angie and TJ. You won't be alowed to cut the cord I'm afraid, as the operation is performed under sterile conditions and you won;t be scrubbed in. To a certain extent it seems a little less like the delivery of a baby, than an operation if you get what I mean! But both you and Jane will be able to meet your Son immediately, and you'll personally get to hold him straight away. Of course Jane will have to wait to be closed up before she gets to have a 'Proper' cuddle, but I'm certain they'll allowa quick snuggle immediate after delivery!

Of course when you come home things are gonna be a little more difficult, and your chores will certainly increase, especially as you have other siblings alreaady at home, so be prepared to put plenty of hours in!

31st May huh, not long away at all my friend, and finally your long awaited little one will be in your arms, safe and well! Don't be scared mate, all will be well, I'm sure of it!

Sending you loads of     as always,

Catch


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for that lads,

Im feeling  a little better about it cant wait now.Ill let you more when we find out.

Thanks

carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

dont forget chat tonight from 8pm

any one welcome(well as long as your male)

see ya later

MJ
xxx

*********


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

yo.. hey all..
sorry i bummed you guy's out last night..
today has been so busy at work.. dident finish till half eight.. 

                 

back to normal now i think     

i would prefer not to talk about what happend really.. i dont mind speaking of it but i have to remember what it is at hand( pardon the put  )     
  

if you get my drifft..

thanks for your concern tho.. i really do appreciate all your support.. thank's..
let it be part of my experiances in life  .

i got a letter from the doc's today.. talking about that liump i had removed..
they want me to go back for test's and see if i have any more ??
what's that all about... 
DW said that it's not cancerous what ever it is..  but they are concernd and want to check it out..
OMG.... can anything just be normal...   ?
it's starting to sound like jack and ory    
every week iv'e got somthing different to tell     
please please please.. some one take my place.( not with DW obviosley   )
in a wierd way i'm looking forward to S/A next week... 
Im proper gona knock one out for the lads or lasses.. i dont care.. 
come on the swimmer's   
i'm making that that priority in my life at the mo..
iv'e got the whole day booked off so i dont get stressed before i go   ...


and catch......

cos i posted so late dont mean that i'm a mid night lady      

but you knew i was going to say that anyway  ..

sorry to rammble guy's..
and appologies again for bumming you guy's out..

neo..


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Dont worry Davey,

hope everything goes well for you next week just keep relaxed and 

hi to everyone else

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

another day closer.........
DW said I have to abstain tommorow... 
I said I'd love to  .. 
I'm gonna be pretty busy for today..    
     



with out making it too obvious 

Cant.. make my mind up weather to drive to LGI or get the train into leeds and then a bus or get my DD to take me in the car ??...
( in the back of my mind "  ")

In a bit 
 bout three minutes.. 
neo.[br]Posted on: May 06, 2006, 01:36:00 PMHey..
whats happend to nicky1 any way ??
any one seen her 

she might be under DHNiel's conservatory  

neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

She's here, Just posted in the name game 

It's been quiet in here all week! I keep checking in but no one's been around  

Good luck for your SA 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi nick's.. 
( welcome )     
thanks for your support..
we havent been posting as much cos the orical said were not allowed to    

we get up to   business..  
was it you who needed to no french the other day 

neo..


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah it was, It was a question in the quiz but the answer mez text me wasn't right  Apparently the answer was biscuit  (probably spelt different though  )

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

aww....
see if you new more than just the english language you might have a better chance   ..
what is your doggy called..

carlos i see you like the name game huh ??..
play on my freind..

catch.. where you at tonight buddy ?? you avin a coulple a nice cool beer's eh 

hi mez..
hope you dident mind me posting on your mod site  

neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey said:


> aww....
> see if you new more than just the english language you might have a better chance  ..
> what is your doggy called..


Davey my doggy? I don't have a dog!  
Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

sorry.. my appologies'..
reading back you a kitty called "tiddles"..
HOW OLD...OMG... bet is a lovely cat tho  
what colour's is it ??

neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Davey, I'm not sure which thread you read about her on but Tiddles is 11 now  We got her when she was 7 and her previous owners no longer wanted her because they wanted a dog instead!  I have just tried to take some newer photos of her as the ones we do have are old ones but she is very camera shy, I forgot how hard she is to photograph 

This is the best one I got of her tonight 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

awww..
she's a cutie.. " stroke me mummy "   
we have got three cat's called
"thomas.. patch.. and tilly...
all from the same family.. the mother was run over whenthey were young so we had to bottle feed them till they were big enough to eat solid's and drink milk thier selves... now they wont even entertain milk.. ( little blighter's )
we also had another cat called " gizzmo " she was a propper daddy's girl.. she followed me every where.. but sadly she was found dead in a field  
god bless em.. 
neo[br]Posted on: May 07, 2006, 12:06:45 PMCocuments and SettingsDavidMy DocumentsMy Pictures[br]Posted on: May 07, 2006, 12:13:51 PMnicky..
how do insert a picture ?

neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey, I have the ability to attatch photos/files to my posts, I think you can only get this through the charter status tho 

Another way off attatching a photo is to upload your photos into a photobucket.com account and paste the link from there 

Sorry to hear about Gizzmo, We got a kitten a couple of years ago but he got knocked over at a year old and left to die  He was such a monkey! Cheeky boy! Have attached a photo of him too....

Nicky x x x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Nicky1 said:


> Apparently the answer was biscuit


Well "cuit" is "cooked" and according to http://www.french-linguistics.co.uk/dictionary/ "bis" is "repeat", so biscuit could be "repeat cooked" or "double cooked". I gave Mez "double cuit", which appears in a number of French recipes on the web, so it seems to be perfectly good French for "double cooked", but not the answer they were looking for.

C'est la vie 

Neil

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi niel..
look at you.. all francais on us..

you never mentioned that you could speak french..

Nicky..
aw.. sorry to hear that.. 
he's a proper little cutie..kittens are the best 
they just wonder round in thier own little world..
I've been running round since five o'clock trying to promote my dads cleaning business.. there's some grumpy bar made's out there i can tell ya  .
well i'm off tp pick DW wife up from work now..
speak later

neo.
[br]Posted on: May 07, 2006, 08:57:58 PM









Thanks nicky..
here's part of our family at mo....

neo.[br]Posted on: May 07, 2006, 10:19:27 PMhttp://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/Davey2006/momas.jpg

sorry about the massive picy peep's..
just trying to get this sorted

neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww bless those cats are lovely  

DH keeps talking about another cat but I don't feel ready for one just yet, I feel as if it's too soon after Diesel still, I know no other kitten could replace him! LOL

Nic x x x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Davey said:


> you never mentioned that you could speak french..


Not me, well not much. Babelfish helps with this stuff.


----------



## Shylock (May 8, 2006)

Malo Ni, 

I'm a complete newbie and I've been told to introduce myself... 
My names Madison, married to Crystal for three years, trying for 5 years out of six. 
Ummm... thats all I've got right now 

Mads


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey mads..
welcome to the board's..
hope this site is a usfull tool for you and your DW..

you can get all the help and advise you might want to see on these board's...
The usuall advisory is the oricle..
he's generally the all see'ing and all knowing, unless you catch him out    ..
have you done your S/A's at home or did you do them at the hospital 
Is it all down to male genetic's or is there a problem with your DW ??

dont mind me.. I'm just nosey... 

nicky did you get the picture of the "momas" sprawled out on the couch ??
aww.. chik.. you should get another kitten.. some one for "tiddles to beat up"
  

DH niel..
you certainly had me fooled..
you sure your not a onion fondling freek ??       

orical....
where you at man 


carlos..
is it only me and you who's the name game or what     
how's you bud 

neo


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Heys mads,

welcome to the mens site hope you can get all the help you need,davey is right, catch is the main man
where just his followers  only joking if there is anyway we can help just leave a message were always here.

all the best 
carl 


Hi to everyone else

Davey double barrelled


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning lads

welcome - *******- you will get all the help and support here with the lads(im a girl but in charge of this rowdy bunch!!!) on a thur night between 8-10(yeah like we ever leave @10) we have a mens chat session in the chat room- your more then welcome to join us- this thur is a stag party!!!!!!! 

well lads just wanted to remind you that this thur is the oricals stag party! more beers the better!

xxxxx


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Davey said:


> hey mads..
> welcome to the board's..
> hope this site is a usfull tool for you and your DW..


Sure that shouldn't read "this site is full of useless tools" [br]Posted on: May 09, 2006, 10:32:21 PMWey hey heyyyyyyyyyyy       ..................AWAY THE LADS!!

Sorry not been in this week, 2 reasons.....

1)I have a 'hotPOP' e-mail address I use to receive e-mail notification of posts.... seems that hotPOP have gone bust so therefore not received any e-mails to that address, therefore thought you'd all been too busy to post 3 PAGES of crap on here! 

2) I've been busy as hell, go away next Tuesday, got 4 more kitchens to fit before then, and got people screaming at me to get some bait for them before I go away too..... in addition I've arranged the wedding, sorting out invitations, guest lists, clothes, etc etc etc.............

3) (coz I just thought of the third) I knew what you'd all be saying anyway........................ 

*******.... welcome to the Mens room mate, they're all quite right of course, I am the man! When they step out of line and get all agressive in the chat room I step in  

Any advice, just shout up mate, we've all absolutely no idea what-so-ever, but we can't half make a load of crap up real quick! 

So, you know the time......................... you know the place................................. you know I'm probably gonna be late, GOT to get 2 kitchens done tomorrow or I aint going on my jollies next week, but will be there asap..... feel free to open the drinks while you're waiting! 

Neo..... don;t worry bout monging out on us mate... we stopped paying attention right after we got to know you 

The one, the only, bow down before me  ....................

*Catch*


(P.S........ it's getting like animal farm in here, bloody weebles with her family last week, pussy all over the place this week................   )


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oi I heard that


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi guys how you all doing?

gone very quiet!!!

catch! will let you off cos you have been mega busy(you made me tired just really how busy you have been!!)

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ hi.. how's you.. 
havent heard from you all week... and then your all over us like a wet rash   
you got the move planned and sorted yet ?

orical..
  
the one..... the only..... bla bla bla
   

you knew i would bite so i'll say no more    

good luck with fitting those kitchens before the end of the week...
I could always go on holiday for you while you stay behind and finish them  
fixing leaks ect ect..


if your not here on time on your stag do, we'll leave you a message and let you know where we've gone     

oooooooooh.  only 2 days to go now ......
    

catch you all later..

neo.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

@ me being a wet rash!  

well on the move front- letting agent being useless as always! landlord is fab- she came round and is not happy with next door about there extension!!!!!!!!! and the state of the back and the fact it has made us wanna move! she has  spoken to her DH who is in dubi(where they live) and he has told her to sell the house so now i have her coming round fri to have a valuer in! so mega tidy in this house fri am! nothing like trying to move! between trying to get the other house painted ready for carpets getting fitted so we can start moving some bits from here! well at least i off loaded some bits to nicky( a fruitmachine!!!) 

i shall be there for about 8.15 tomorrow! a girl like to be late when lads are waiting with drinks in hand!   

xxxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ..
you sound even busier than catch... and he's running round with mop in one hand and a cordless drill in the other      

hope the rest of the house move goes ok for you...
and remember.. catch did offer to fit your kitchen at cost..( super cheap )....
    

he's gona kill me 

hi nicky.. have you got a play mate for tiddles yet ??

hey niel.. ( or should i say bonjour ) .. you coming to the stag do 

caroline.....
how goe's it.. you seem to be engrossed in the game... you havent forgot how to post have you... 

Mads......
dont be shy....
you can ask or talk about anything you want ....

what do you do for a living 

every one else... ola amigo's..

NEO..


----------



## Shylock (May 8, 2006)

I'm currently signed off for depression BUT... if all goes well, I'll be in work at a newsagents in a couple of months... providing everything goes as planned.
I'm getting kinda nervous, I've not worked for more or less five years now.
If I do get the job, I'm really lucky that its a friend of mine that owns the business and has already said that any time off I need to go to the IUI appointments with my wife is fine.

Mads


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,
hope your all well. im doing fine will be at the stag do,just deciding what to wear  hope everyone else is fine. will see you all later

carl


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm sure I already posted this but it hasn't appeared..... 

I may come and join you again tonight if that's OK?  It wont be until after 8 though because I usually do my injections between 8.00 & 8.15 ish

I'll bring the salted nuts, Whose bringing the booze, crisps and garlic bread?  

Chat soon
Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

`Garlic Bread` `Garlic Bread` 

carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

all im saying to the garlic bread comment is .................peter kay!

well i have been and had my pizza and chip from the shops before we start drinking! no kebab for me!!!

xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Come on guys! The limo is leaving in 5 mins, If your not in it you don't get in the stag party 

Better hurry up and get your butts into the chatroom before MJ and I have to carry Carl out there! He's drinking all the booze!! 

MJ~

Garlic?
Bread?

[br]Posted on: May 11, 2006, 08:44:41 PMOk you missed the limo but if you hurry up and run you may make it in time for the stripper!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

nicky u stripping?

only stripping i do involves wallpaper!     

xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mj you said you were doing it!! 

Ohh or was it CarolineCarl? 

 That's where he's gone....... - to get ready


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

you are potty women!

go carl oppppppppppppssssss i mean caroline! u gonna strip for us!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Cor blimey you lot are like fish!! This drinks going down fast...... http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/nicky1/100_0798.jpg

This is just Carls helping so far...... http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/nicky1/100_0797.jpg


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey i think its that bob who has drank them!!!

x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

M J said:


> hey i think its that bob who has drank them!!!
> 
> x


Was not!!!!!!!

<Bob skulks off







>


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Guyshhhhhhh,

Thankshhhh for a wicked shhhtag bashhhh, I'm pishhhhhed asj a fart, had a wicked nite but gonna pay for itch tchomorrow......

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp!!!!!!! 

I love you all.............

Catch


Right........ off to pick a fight with shhhhomeone [br]Posted on: May 11, 2006, 11:20:34 PMNeo.......

Thinking about you tomorrow mate, try to stay positive mate   

You know where I am mate!

Catch


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry couldnt make back on chat

got to busy changing things around.
hope you all didnt get to drunk  davey goodluck for tomorrow mate

all the best

carl


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Catch ~ Hows the hangover this morning?  Hope you managed to get to bed without causing anymore bother   Try and stay away from the trouble from now on, You can't be getting married with a black eye and missing teeth! 

Davey ~ All the best for today  

Carl ~ Sorry you never managed to get back in to chat, But fancy taking the garlic bread with you!!  

Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning lads

last night was fab- so glad you enjoyed your stag night catch!

davey good luck for today!    

nicky! did ya strip in the end? did ya get a pizza on ya way home? xxx

carl- we waited for you to come back and strip for us! 

howard - good luck for your tx cycle and enjoy spain!

well guys i hope you all got out ya pitts ok this morning! 

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

OMG... i feel used...   

from now on i will be called neo no 8...  

done the deed.. just got ring the doc's this aft and find out whats happening now..
the embrioloygest dident give me too much info on whats happening..
DW is furious    
Whats the deal with the massive stack of scrapy looking paper in the corner   
and before you ask... "NO"... i dident touch them  ...
i dident touch anything apart from the lock on the door... myself and the taps...
i washed the taps then my hands.. then the taps again so i could turn them off     
there was a dindgy looking bed in there too... 
i thought yeh right.... like im ever gona sit on that   

i left the room with my head held hi and..... yeh... coarse i did.... you no i came out all shy an coy   
like i aint been  ...   ..
i handed over the goods and felt a wee bit embarresed...
but i thought it's all in the name science...
fingers crossed..AGAIN..

neo no 8


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice one Davey

i had  to produce 5 times all in all through tx it didnt seem right doing it but hey look were it gets you in the end. Hope the results come back good for you.`oh dont forget to wash your hands after you reply to this message`  

all the best mate

carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh neo no 8....it all sounds so seedy!  

glad u did ya bit!

good luck for your results!

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

sounds so seedy....  

i dident go to a porn fest MJ..... 

Thanks carlos... your right.. its all worth it in the end...  hopefully any way.. 
this was count number three so far... so could probably say it wont be the last  

where's davey gone ""  the bishop " AGAIN "    

NEO NO 8
[br]Posted on: May 12, 2006, 05:42:31 PMMJ sorry.. 
for got to say thanx in my last post...
so here goes,, thank you very much indeed..



neo no 8
[br]Posted on: May 12, 2006, 05:52:43 PM


Catch22 said:


> You know where I am mate!
> 
> Catch


that really cheerd me up this morning...

thanks mate.. the same goes for you too bud..

neo no 8


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Well done Davey  Good luck for the results 



DH has got a date for his next SA, It's 24th May, The nurse said he can do it at home or they have special `facilities` if he wanted to do it at the clinic, He has chosen home 
I said I'd try and book the day off to give him a  `helping hand`.......     Ohh you rude lot! I DID NOT MEAN IT IN THAT WAY!!!  ..... Ok so maybe's I did  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey nicky.. thanks for your support...



Nicky1 said:


> I DID NOT MEAN IT IN THAT WAY!!!  ..... Ok so maybe's I did


   .

i hope your DH has great results on the 24th...

 just for you guy's 

you no there gone no your up to  bussiness in there  

hope all goes well...

"question" how comes your DH doesent want to join us  do we smell ??

neo no 8


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

He can't get her off the pc Neo #8   [br]Posted on: May 12, 2006, 08:18:30 PMDavey, you hear from them this afernoon mate?

Glad all went well with providing your sample mate, everything crossed for the results mate!

Go 

Catch


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

nice one  about nicky catch


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks orical... 

i went to bed for an hour this aft i was shattered..(bit cheesed off too)

rang the fertility nurse this aft and she had finished for the day  ...

to say the least... now i wont find out till monday..

but on the other hand.. im in good health.. taken my vits/fol/zinc ect.ect..

im a kinda layd back guy so i'll let it ride "this time " ..

thanks for your support and concern bud..

it'll be fine... dont worry...  

neo no 8 ( you like the new name huh )


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Well Guys,

had been at work for 2 hours this morning (it was 7.45am!!!!!!!!!!!!!) when the phone rang....... anonymous caller....

answered the phone and it's five-o calling about last night's 'incident'.....
"can you come in to make a statement this morning?"
"No, I'm 40 miles away, I'm busy from now till Tuesday when I fly to Mallorca for a week, I'll pop in and make the statement when I get back"
"We really need this statement very quickly, there's a serious offence been commited... can I ring you back?"

An hour later, another call.........
"Where are you exactly? C.I.D. are sending someone to meet you for your statement, it HAS to be taken today"
Arranged to meet them at 11 o'clock which would give me time to get the work-tops on.......

Cutting a long story short.......... coz I'm knackered having only just got in......... met the CID detective, they need my statement to bind the bloke over for trial, the charge is attempted murder!! I'm their number 1 witness and can't leave the country in the next 6 months in case I'm needed in court......... I go away in 3 days!!!!!!!! Told him if I can;t go away next week I'll retract my statement and they can get another witness.... he authorised my jollies straight away! 

Anyway, turns out it was a domestic, the bloke in the 4x4 was the woman in the vauxhall's husband and the bloke in the vauxhall was her boyfriend.... loads of background to it, had been kicking off for a couple hours last night. They eventually caught the geezer after a chase last night!

So.... might have been late for my stag do... but you can't pay for entertainment like that 

Anyway, I'm not far out of bed... up at 5 in the morning...... for a change I'm gonna fit a kitchen tomorrow! :-

Catch
[br]Posted on: May 12, 2006, 08:33:43 PMNeo #8 takes far too long to type so you're officially re-named your new name of Neo!!!


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

dito Catch.
Neo is better and you are the boss 

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

cor blimy..         

you should be baliff at crown court    

like the subtle way you said your were going to retract the statement  

i like the name thanks orical  ..

it wont get to court for a few weeks any way so i dont see why the tried that on you ..

just neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey ~ Catch is completley right! The only time John gets on the PC is when I am at work   I have asked him a couple of times if he wants to join but it's not his kind of thing LOL In other words he's c**p at spelling and typing and wouldn't have a clue what to say 

x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

plus unlike u lads nicky dh does know me !     he makes me lovely cups of tea when i go there!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, He sometimes needs a kick up the bum when he tries to tell me to make it myself


----------



## Shylock (May 8, 2006)

Davey said:


> OMG... i feel used...
> 
> from now on i will be called neo no 8...
> 
> ...


Count yaself lucky mate... first sample I gave... due to lack of transport and less than understanding staffing... I had a standard specimen pot (with the narrow neck), and had to *cough* provide it in the only place they had that was even near suitable... the mens toilets...
Pity a guy came clattering into the stall next to me to vomit.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

erhhhhhhhhhhh...   

bet that really helped    
i would have refused point blank... and asked for a more suitable place mate..

neo..


----------



## Shylock (May 8, 2006)

I'd checked before hand and was told there are no "facilities for the purpose of providing that kind of sample". 
I would've kicked off about it, but I hated it all so much I just wanted to get it done and get out, rather than draw attention to it/me.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

*******

when stu(my dh) was told to do his first sample over 6yrs ago by opur gp he was old NOT to do it at the hospital in the toilets as if caught he would be arrested for it!     

xxx


----------



## Shylock (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, that woulda been just my luck  

On the flip side, if I'd done it at the busstop, they'd have been more upset


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

but  it may have been cleaner and maybe no one vomitting next to ya!


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

no instead you get a tramp flacked out on the seats....

neo.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Need to be quick.... loads to do!

Just got in from a hard day, started at 4.30 this morning! Still, at least that's it for a week, off to the sunshine in 5.5hours!!!!!! 

Just wanted to say keep well and I'll see you all in a week  

Catch


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh catch!

my bags packed! unpacked and repacked all ready for our hols!   

hope you all have a fab time awya and send some sunshine back this way pls! dont you know i got a kitchen to fit!!!! not nice fitting it in this weather!      

hi everyone else!

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

orical



where's that extra large suit case you promised to get for me...
you said you were going to take me with yawl..   

hope you all have a fab time... and enjoy the sun..

MJ looks like that kitchen is out of the window     
or in another country 

  

hi peep's boards are quiete these days.

neo.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

come on davey if we are quiet i think we could sneak on the palne and go on hols with catch!   who needs a laptop to do a chat night when we can sit in the bar together!      

my new kitchen(well new to us) is getting fitted this weekend!!!! yahhhhhhhhhhh

have spent today cleaning my house(one we live in now) and then down to the other house to paint back bedroom walls and hang wall paper in the kitchen! oh and put out a whol back yards worth of rubbish! the bin men will love me tomorrow!!!


xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Catch & Co, Have a fab holiday  Soo jealous! 

Davey, Carl, ******* and everyone else how are you all doing? Hope your all OK 

Will catch up soon 

Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Well im really happy today  my little mate has decided he wants to come to us normal and not by c-section. we went to the hospital to day for the scan and the professor showed us on the screen that my little mate has gone head down  he as been transverse and oblique for months,that was why they said a c- section 2wks ago,but he has changed position overnight,we were only at the mw yesterday and she said he was still oblique so overnight he has changed,well pleased he is now 4/5s engaged, hopefully i will be able to film the labour and the birth and most of all cut the cord to bring him in to the world, jane and me are well pleased now we didnt really want a  c-sectionand now hopfully we wont have to? well thats my good news,thought i would let you all know. hope everyone else is doing well and ok speak to you all soon.

all the best

Carl


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Excellent news Carl  I bet that has made your day 

Not long now! 

Nicky x xx


----------



## Shylock (May 8, 2006)

Thats great news mate, I'm really pleased for ya.

Madison


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

i am on  my way into chat 

i have only been home 10mins so just gonna change and will be in!

pls give me 20mins

xxxx


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry i was not chat in chat only just woke up fell a sleep earlier

sorry everyone

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

carlos.. you will be   

there was only me and MJ on tonight...

you missed it again!!! MJ almost kicked ass in chat and nearly booted some one.. but they left before she had chance    

great news bout your baby bud.. really chuffed for you..

hi to every one else... if there is any one else...

where have you all gone..

DH niel.. that conservatory has got to be the longest build time ever..
whats happening 

** update on S/a **

still waiting for a flippin appointment with dr's... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..
  
go on then kick there ass's. 
neo.[br]Posted on: May 18, 2006, 10:40:36 PMdid any of you guy's experiance this kinda problem...

or am i bieng stupid......

its friday night and still no post from the result's or the doc's...

its been seven days allready.... ??

what the F*** is going on......

neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey, If you haven't heard anything by Monday I would ring the clinic/your DR's and ask what's going on and why you haven't heard yet. Are you sure you will get a letter to your house? Sometimes the results just go straight to your DR's and you have to then make an appointment with them to talk through the results etc.

I'll ask at the clinic tomorrow how long it should be until you hear anything after an SA. I was wondering if I could ask for a copy of the results to be sent to us at home aswel as the clinic! LOL

Hope you hear something from it soon! If not get on the phone first thing Monday 

 everyone else, Hope your all OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi nicky..

the embreologist did say that they would send the results straight the fertilty clinic at hospital...
i rang them on monday to see if they had received the results and they said no but were going to ask for them that day...

she said that once the results were back they were going to write to us with an appoinment date but we havent heard anything as yet...
    

just getting so frustrated.. we've waited four years to get this far and it just seems there dragging their heels now..

hi every one else just having a little rant..

neo


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Davey said:


> there was only me and MJ on tonight...


I was in the chat room for about an hour, but there was no sign of intelligent life.



Davey said:


> DH niel.. that conservatory has got to be the longest build time ever..
> whats happening


It's practically complete. The tiling was done this week and the only thing left to do is skirting boards. It's looking great, shame about the weather, now it's done. We've bought a table and chairs that will live in the conservatory.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

dhneil said:


> Davey said:
> 
> 
> > there was only me and MJ on tonight...
> ...


hi ya

i did come into chat about 8.40 on thur night however wasnt in best of moods as stu was away and my sister had rang to tell me she had given birth to my niece Hannah !

doing ok now but just want not on normal form on thur!

will be in chat this thur at 8!

xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmm may be at the pub quiz again this week, So I may be in chat I may not.....  If I ain't there, then be sure to expect a text MJ when we get stuck 

Nicky x x x[br]Posted on: May 23, 2006, 07:13:28 PMDAAAVVVEEYYY!!! Sorry just had to shout to make sure you heard me 

Any news on the test results yet? Have they turned up or are you still waiting to hear?  Hope it was all OK mate 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

as  no one is in chat im gonna give it a miss if no one minds it just i have a stinker of a headache 

hugs

xxxxx


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi all,

M_J, sorry you're not feeling well hun, hope you're soon feeling better and we can catch up!

Just nipped into chat and no-one on. Have only just got in again so gonna get some tea and get to bed, will catch up with you asap, not working tommorow but got a tad to do for the wedding.......... 6 days away  

Catch


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi guy's.
sorry i havent posted for ages..

MJ sorry i missed chat.. 

hi catch.. welcome back.. hope you had a good jollyday...
you can fill me in later  

hi NIICCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYY
did i shout loud enough back  
been mega busy at work cos someone left and now im doing two mans jobs         
Ive also been trying to fix my cousins air rifel for him.. it has got an air leak on the co2 chamber some where and its doin my head in 

hi to every one else.

** update**
got a letter for an appointment to see the dr at hosp in june.....
they proper take the ***s..
does this mean that my results werent good ?
they wont tell me anything untill the app.

neo


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry I missed the chat. It was DW's birthday and I was cooking for her. Beef fillet wrapped in Parma Ham. Tasty.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Catch ~ welcome back  Hope you had a fab time  6 days away! Hope you get everything organised soon so that the last couple of days before aren't a  major rush! LOL

Davey ~ It doesn't necessarily mean you have bad results mate, It could be that they would rather tell you during an appointment so that they can discuss further steps, where you will both go from now etc. Hope it shows all was fine  But I can understand you being worried! Why do they do this to us! Don't they think we wait enough!!  

 everyone else 

Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

[fly]Hello everyone. [/fly]
hope your well.Davey cheer up mate i agree with nick they might just want to discuss it all with you,let us know how you get on. Welcome back Catch hope you had a good time hope you everything sorted,
everything fine this end a few panics but thats expected. will let you know if the little fella decides to come early.
all the best

[fly]carl [/fly][br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 20:30I like this

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Cant you see[/move] [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Guys n Gals,

Davey, don't assume the docs delays mean bad news mate, it's just the red-tape crap we all have to put up with! At least you have a date for the results now mate!

Carl, keeping things crossed for you mate  

Slightly less stressed now I've had a little sleep! Had a wonderful holiday, TJ was so so happy, totally in his zone eyeing up the totty with his old man     Just looking to book again and take my oldest two with us, £1300 all inclusive for 5 of us.... how can we not have another week at that price?

Was red hot, though the air-con could have been turned on, hardly slept all week! Great lazy days on the beach though!

Have been to town today for SIX hours and just about got everything sorted for the wedding so feeling less stressed about that too, still a bit to do but absolutely no time now as Bank Hol Monday and fetching Mum from Gatwick Tuesday morning (yet another 4am start   ). Have done away with all tradition for the wedding, I'm not even wearing a suit, in fact I look like I'm getting married back in Mallorca... linen trousers and shirt.... very casual.... but backed out on the Moses sandles and the last minute  

Right, started typing this at 7.45 but been yahooing Mum ever since so gonna leave it at that now,

Hope you're all doing good, speak soon....

Catch


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

how u all doing?

daqvey- wehn stu had his s/a done hun we got told that the lad would only say if he needed to do another however we had to wait a few weeks for them to tell us the results(as in the n umbers- i like to know the digits!) dont panic!

catch- cant wait to see ur wedding pics! good luck and have a lovely day

neil- hope your dw had a lovely birthday- first one as a mummy! 

carl- not long now till ur ickle boy will be here with u! hope jane is well

hio to everyone else- i am reading the thread just not posting much as very busy

i wont be here for thur night chat as i have my 2 nieces coming to stay from tomorrow morning and they are only 4 nd 5 and by thur night i will be in no fit state to do chat!!! sorry! plus gonna be busy sorting out both old and new houses ready for move! 

hugs

xxxx


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Wheres davey?
















carl


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohhh noo!  Carl's found the smiley sites


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Catch,
alll the best for your forthcoming







from all the lads and and lasses on here Hope you have the best of everything

All the best mate.

Carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning lads

catch- good lucka nd hope you have a fab day on wed! enjoy it x

carl- fab smilies !not long now till ur baby will be here! 

davey- where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

right im off out down to the other house my our 2 nieces whom are 4 and 5 who are staying for the week as its half term and their parents HAVE to work! so they drove up on fri night and left sat moring after we got the girls!

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey all  ..
Im sorry for bieng a little drammatic over the result's.. just want things to be on the move now... P**S T****G NHS.. " get your act together.. i'm a god damn tax payer too... ( sorry for the out burst )  
been mega busy.. flying about sorting things out.. catching up with people..
got a new guy starting at work in two weeks but he's coming to work in the mornings to learn the ropes before the big leap...
loads a pressure taken off there..

carlos... yo.... im here man.. dont cry.    
how you feeling buddy  more to the point how's DW feeling ??
not too long now mate          

catch.... 
dum.. der..der dum..dum der der dum.... you get the message   
you pap in it yet ??
are you having a honey moon or are you just chillin and taking in    
are you gona put a new picture of "our" TJ on his jols on or what 

nicky... hey chuck " joey style " how you doin " ??     

MJ... you little work aholic you.. you cant be far off finished now huh ??
hope your not over doin it...  
good luck with the nieces..

hey to every one else....

Three weeks to the appointment.. 

neo.


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Davey,
How You Doing. sorry about the delay in your results,the appointment will be here soon mate,jane and me are doing ok,we thought the baby was on his way a couple of days ago, jane was getting contractions every ten mins and then 5 mins,so i took her the hozzy who monitered her but they eased off and they sent us home they said she was having contractions but he is just practising to come out  i was sh***ing myself ill tell yer cant wait for him to be here,either way they said if he doesnt come before hand they will be inducing Jane on the due date 14/6/ so only a couple of weeks anyway.ill let you all know asap when my little fella is here. Keep your chin up mate things will start moving soon enough. Davey give this to the doctors when you go for keeping you waiting









Hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well. ill let your all know when anything happens.

Well Catch not long now mate









Hope all goes well.

all the best everyone









Carl[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 09:21Hello everyone,
just to update you all, we went the womens hospital today for our last appointment with the consultant,
They have booked Jane in for inducing the baby for Sunday evening on the 11/6







So my little mate should be here on Monday 12/6 some time. Im really buzzing now cant wait for the day to be here,like ive said ill let you know as soon as possible when he is here and put a photo up so you all can see. Cant believe how the last 9 months have flew by its been hard all the way but were near the end now and what better present at the end of it all .I cant imagine all the pain Jane has been through for her to have our son but im really really proud of her,she has been through the mill these last 2 years all the injections etc and the failed cycles i dont know how she has kept going because i found it really hard,i just wanted to let you guys know how proud i am of my DW. well this will be longest wait now i just want him here were all ready and waiting.
Hope everyone else is doing ok look after yourselves.

All the best

Carl &


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

all the way for you carlos...

wont be long now  

good luck 

catch  

hows tings maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan..

how did the big day go 

you still in wedding bliss ??  

hi nicky..

hi mj..

hi niel..

spyro you still out there  

hi to every one else..

the one.. the only..


neo..


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

how u all doing?

you have all gone very quiet on here!

hugs

xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Guys  MJ's right it has gone very quiet round here lately 

Sorry I've not been around much,I have been reading but just not posting much, We got a BFN on our last OI cycle so was a bit gutted! I've finally managed to get in touch with the clinic to find out what happens now as that was our last try with the NHS, We are going to have a couple of self funded cycles of IUI, but we have to wait for an appointment to come through first so we can discuss things with the gynea.

I asked about John's SA results and the lab staff have said the results are OK for IUI, Not sure how `OK` they are though but will hopefully get figures when we get an appointment through!

Anyway, Must dash, Pizza's here, It's too hot to be cooking tonight so we've cheated 

Chat soon
Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

well as its thursday i have come into chat however none of you are there! take it your all busy! (or forgot me)

hugs

xxxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

M J said:


> well as its thursday i have come into chat however none of you are there! take it your all busy! (or forgot me)
> xxxx


Sorry MJ, completely forgot this Thursday 

OMG. Just over a week to the London to Brighton Bike Ride and i's going to be hot. Sun cream, loads of water and some good energy foods will be needed.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh you guys! I cannot believe you all forgot about chat and left poor MJ all alone in chat like a billy-no-mates 

Neil ~ Are you doing the London - Brighton bike ride?  Hope you've been getting pleanty of practice in if so  

 everyone else, Where are you all?  Hope everyone is enjoying the fab weather  Its very hot here but there is also a lovely breeze so it's helping to keep things a bit cooler.

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,

just a quick message to tell you all that jane goes in tommorrow night at 9.30 to be induced  so we should have our baby by monday some time. Im really







myself
but really excited at the same time if you know what i mean  ill let you know as soon as i can when the baby is born and the weight and name etc thanks for being there for us everyone it has really helped. ill speak to you all soon hope your all doing ok.

all the best

Carl


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Carl, Loads of luck for tomorrow/Monday to you and Jane 

Just think this time Monday night you will have met your little man and cuddled him etc!

I do hope all goes well.
Will be thinking of you and waiting eagerly to hear all about it 

Love and best wishes to you both 
Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello lads and lasses,
just a quick update on jane she is being induced at the moment.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59866.60.html

ill let you know more later

Carl


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Carl ~ That is a gorgeous pic of Oliver, What a handsome little boy  And don't try and take the credit  I bet he get's it from Jane  

Congrats again and well done Jane 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi lads

your all so quiet!!!!

as its so quiet on here at the mo im not gonna do chat this thur mainly cos im a sneaky monkey and we are doing our ivf cycle now and feel rahter pants on the d/r jabs with the hot weather!!!!

hope you guys are all well

hugs

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey carlos..

many congrats to you and your DW      

how do you feel now 

the long wait is over.. and you both have what you deserve..

" oliver " is a lovely name.. 

well done again freind..

hey all....

sorry i havent posted... I've had a lot on my plate the last couple of week's..

thing's are getting back in the swing now tho..

how is every one else ??

MJ does that mean your not doingt mens chat at all now 

how did the move go ?  how's the treatment coming on ??

hey nicky   joey style ( how you doin )   

orical.. are you still around 

hey to every one...

neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo hoo Daveys back  I thought you had all ran off and left MJ and I to talk to ourselves 

I'm OK ta Hows things with you? Have you got your SA results yet or was it you who has an appointment tomorrow? 

John had quite a shock yesterday  He finished work and locked up the customers house and back gate and posted the keys through her letter box like she had asked him to do, He got back into his van and realised he had left his flask on her table in the back garden, So jumped over the huge 6ft wraught iron gate with spikes on the top and got his flask... No probs.... He passed his flask over the gate to his workmate, Jumped up on the gate and leant on the wall, As he swung his legs over the wall collapsed under his hand and he fell, The Iron spikes on top of the gate ran all the way up his back, Caught his shirt and ripped a huge chuck out of his work shirt, He was so lucky,If he had fell a cm sooner, rather than the spikes running up his back he could of imapiled himself onto them!! His workmate was in shock and was sure John had seriously hurt himself on the spikes, they did have a laugh about it afterwards because John was gutted it was a brand new t-shirt on that morning, he had only just taken the tag off 

I think he really shocked himself though because all night he just wanted to cuddle and hold me, He kept kissing me and told me loads of times that he loved me, I think it made him realise just how nasty an accident it could of been  

Anyway, sorry to have gone on there 

Hope everyone else is well 

 John just made me jump as england scored and he shouted really loud 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey boys

how you all doing?

chat will be back to "noraml" (not that any of us are normal....normal is boring!!!!) from next thur which is 29th june

move went well - been hard as stu parents are away and we have been staying at there house and going between our 2 houses doing the move- in the end i got "men" in to do the move for us in ref to big stuff like white goods and bedroom bits! so much easier and no fights about who is most tired!!!!   will be staying at the house from fri night- our broadband/tv/phone are in however the pc is still in bits! hence why mop chat this thur as my MIL does have PC (the one im using now) however i cant watch tv and talk!  

Our tx is going well- EC is booked for 2 weeks time!!! ahhhhhhhhhhh

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Nicky..

that sounds like a very near miss to me..
hope he's ok.. he wont be leaving his flask again in a hurry will he  
as for the t shirt.. well.. i'd rather it be that than my flesh .
it's good that he does realize that accidents like that can be very serious..
we all take for granted what we do.. but we should all take a little more care because the every day things that we do can go horribly wrong..
Me and DW did go to the hospital today...

great new's..

we go on holiday in two weeks and as soon as we get back we've got to ring them and they are going to give DW some drug's to bring on her A/F...

they decided that we are doing icsi as it is bieng NHS funded but if my S/A on the day is better they will go ahead with normal IVF...

My results were better for taking wellman vits and sevenseas zinc(fruity flavor yum)

they said i had border line results but before it was below border line..
I produced 19 million where i think the last result was around 15 million..
the swim up wasent very good.. hence the decision on ICSI... but like the doc said... it only take's on sperm and one egg..

They are starting DW Off with a 75 % dosage so not to over stimulate her... 
they said that she fell into the catagory of very bad poly's so they'r not sure how she will take to the drug's also hence the start @ 75 %..

the news today has really cheerd us both up.. we cant wait now...

yipppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MJ...

glad the move has gone ok for you..

    

for your E/C day..

i would like to ask tho....

who is more tired  

orical........... 

where have you gone..

hi every one else..

neo.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Guys,

Keeping up with y'all (although that's not difficult with the low number of posts recently!) reading all the new posts, just don't have a minute at the moment, lots happening over here, not least TJ's birthday on Saturday!!

As you know... got married, have since had 11 american visitors for a week which invloved running around the country with them from Windsor to Derbyshire, Alton Towers, Sherwood Forest, Eyam, Chatsworth, Clumber, Castleton, Matlock, Gunthorpe.... you name it we went there and did that! Had my treatment for my back on Monday this week, which I normally take a week to recover from, however I have got 11 kitchens to fit before end of Friday so had to go back Tuesday morning. Now still have 10 of those kitchens to fit and need to take Friday off to get ready for TJ's party (fetch the cake, etc, etc.....) Having an absolute nightmare. On top of all that we're going for our tx meeting on July 4th and Angie's af decided to be 3 weeks late this month so we've been pee sticking and testing and praying and worrying but it finally arrived today! 

Will try and post more often when things begin to slow down a little!

Quickly....

Carl....... you know how happy Angie and I are for you guys, still having to pinch yourselves? Give your little Oliver and huge hug from unc Catch!
Davey...... glad you s/a was improved, good luck with the tx mate!
M_J....... glad the move's almost over, keeping everything crossed for your tx hun xxx
Nicky..... close call for dh huh, thankfully it turned out ok! Great to hear you're ok for your IUI xxx
DHNeil...... How'd the bike ride go mate? How's your little one?

Right, I'm outta here.....

Catch


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Catch22 said:


> DHNeil...... How'd the bike ride go mate? How's your little one?


I had a good run. It felt no harder after 50 miles than it did after 10, which was a lot better than I was expecting. I did walk most of the way up Ditchling Beacon, but hey, I'm over the hill. We had one or two ****** off motorists   , but that's their problem not mine.

It was the perfect day for it, sunny, but with a cool breeze, especially near the coast. I ended up with sunburn again.

I manage to raise about £150 sponsorship and most of it was gift aided, so about £180, when they've reclaimed the tax.

DW took small to my uncle's place in Horsham for lunch, before coming down to collect me. It was the first time my aunt and uncle have met her and they bought her a lovely dress.

All in all a good day out.

Our little girl is OK. She's been a little gripy this week and we're wondering if it's a teething thing.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

yo.... orical.......

chill man.....
you must have typed that message in ten seconds flat.....
pitty you cant build those kitchens that fast    
good to hear you and now D/W are ok ...dont forget to up date me some time about your wedding day pal...
ps... and make sure you get some picy's of our  TJ on his birthday....
good luck with your treatment bud.. bet you had your hopes up bout the A/F huh ??
what's with all the american visitor's .. family 
fill me in when you get chance...

DHneil...
hey..
it's been a while.. good to hear your bike ride was fine.. sounds like it was fun too.. sound's also like you were pretty pooped out after the days event's..
Gawd... your as bad the orical...
whats with the world... you all need to relax abit...
update me on the conservatory... is it finished alltogether now 
glad your little un is doing great.. last i heard she was having trouble wasent she ??

hi MJ... hi nicky..

carlos..... 

forgot to say yesterday...

how did you produce somthing as lovley as little oliver...
he's another little heart breaker aint he..
you'll have to put up picy's as he grows 

I'm really glad that it happend for you guy's.. your all sooooooooooooooooooooo
lucky...

my freind at work the other day was saying " you dont want kids mate ".. a bit insensitive i know.... but it keeps it real for me... i like to keep up with people who have what i dont...
& when i ask them if they would change what they had for the world,.. and they say no... just brings it home for me... and i want to be able to say that too..
hopefully one one day i will.. with everything crossed and little mechanical help.. maybe it will happen...
at the end of the day.. what will be ... will be.. if D/W and i concieve.. thats gona be the best feeling ever.. and the bestest thing that i could ever wish for... 
i really do hate people who have children who dont appreciate what they have... they will never... ever.... be able to begin to understand how much it hurts when people like us have had to struggle and strive to gain a gaol which they allready have.. ( and dont appreciate )... a little jelouse and resentfull i no... 
but if they went through what we have to go through.. then they would undersatnd what we true loving and appreciating people have to to work hard to gain...

sorry for ranting...

but then again no i'm not.... people like that make me angry..
i'm just expressing my feeling's..

yo.. to every one else... if your new.. dont worry i'm not mental 
      

neo..


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

how you all doing?

sorry not posted for a few days but been hectic settling into the new house(well our old house!) plus tx is taking its toll on me too!

any one up for chat thur? let me know


xxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Davey said:


> DHneil...
> hey..
> it's been a while.. good to hear your bike ride was fine.. sounds like it was fun too.. sound's also like you were pretty pooped out after the days event's..


Yeah, I had fun. I wasn't too tired afterwards, but it's been so hectic I've not been out on a bike since, which is a bit poor. I had hoped to get out today, but we've been packing to go on holiday and the wife's out this evening, so I have to keep an eye on the little one.



Davey said:


> update me on the conservatory... is it finished alltogether now


Yeah. It's been done for a while. We're very pleased with it, for all that it took a long time and there were a few problems along the way.



Davey said:


> glad your little un is doing great.. last i heard she was having trouble wasent she ??


She's not had major problems. There was the winter vomiting virus a while back and she went through a gripey phase recently, but there's never been anything major.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

how you all doing?

its seems to have gone very quiet on here at the mo

catch- how are you all? good luck for your clinic appointment- would love to see a wedding pic or 2

Davey- how you doing? any news on your latest s/a result- think you may be on hols at the mo!

neil- love the pics of your lovely little girl- she is so pretty! well done on the bike ride! 

Carl- how is your son doing? how is jane - hope your all well

hi to the other lads whom i know read! dont be scared to post! we dont bite!

let me know if your up for chat this thur? due for EC this week - not sure when- my follicles are there just slow growers!

take care

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

yey... were back

how is every one.. ive missed dronniing on and on   

jus a quik one to update you all..

DW has started on the bursalin one a day jabs.. she's had them for eight days today now.. ive done a couple of jabs for her.. i got vien once " ouch " i was a bit apprehensive then but i did another anyway.. 

Its funny how somthing so simple can make you feel so involved,
we have got to go back on the second day she starts takin the stims cos they want to monitor her so she dosent o.s

well thats all for now.. still working silly hours ect   

catch.. are you still out there.. what the score with you and angie doing TX again..

DHniel hows you 

carlos.. hows the young un ??

MJ hope your all settled in.. hows your TX ??

Nicky " how you doin "    

to every one else ive missed hi  

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

how you all doing

davey- so glad that your tx cycle is going well and hope you are being nice to channy! 

is anyone up for us starting our chat sessions again from next tur? 8pm onwards as before??

well its been 4 weeks since our tx came to its sad end after failed fert- still waiting for a review appointment - wont be doing any more tx this yr as its taken its toll on us both and we need the time out!

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

HI mj

im looking after channy well..

sorry to hear of your cycle  

hope you and DH are ok.

Im not sure there is much point in doing the mens night any more..

theres only me around latley  

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

davey

im happy to run it as i think we have a new recruite in paul! warm welcome to you paul!

i will be in chat on a thur night and come join me if you wish!

massive hugs

xxxxx

L1 and wiggy- welcome to the world baby Pippa

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61296.msg841066.html#msg841066

hugs
xx


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hi all,

Davey - Dont be lonely............I am here now.... lets be friends 

MJ - Thank you for the welcome *


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Just a real quickie, feeling too delicate after a monster night out for Angie's birthday last night, slipped into a coma some time in the small hours and can recollect nothing after around 11pm! Just hope I behaved myself!! 
Just wanted to say hi, I still try to keep up to date with you all but struggling to find time to post right now, will do my best to get some pics and updates sorted this week as I'm planning for it to be a quieter week than normal! (we'll see!). Will also try and get in Thursday night if anyone's around!
MJ....... still thinking of you hun (((hugs)))

Welcome (Back) Paul, will catch up with you asap mate,

Catch


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey paul.. welcome back

how did your previouse TX go ??

are you Trying again ??

Yo catch.. 

good to hear you.. hope alls ok.. how is our little TJ now..

Mj my appologies..I spoke too soon..

neo


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi davey, my dw and i r a week into an iui cycle we r prayin its our turn this time 
we have had a year away after 5 iui's and an ivf cycle with no breaks 
and no success 
we are trying to remain positive as we believe there is more chance of success this way

hope 2 speak to you soon as mutual male support in ft is hard to come by
paul77


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Guys  

Paul ~ Welcome back  I have my  for you and DW 

Davey ~ I have my  for you & Channy aswel 

Catch ~ Nice to see you posting again, Hope things are slightly less hectic for you soon 

Hope everyone is well, I may pop in Thursday night to come say Hiya to you all 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi paul..
sorry to hear about your iui and ivf cycles in the past..

hope all goes well for you and DW this time      
  

.. hey nicky "joey style" how you doin    

MJ
I'll do my best to be in chat for thursday.. i maybe a little late because of work ect but hope to be there..

Catch.. i new you would re-appear      but then again you new i would  
hey to every one else

neo


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Davey, just thought i'd let you know how we did today at the clinic, everythings quiet just waiting for some follies to grow then we are good to go
thanks for wishing us luck. 
i too will join in the chat on thursday.... will look forward to a chat with someone in a similar place to myself
paul77


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey all.. 

fingers crossed you for paul.. everything is moving along swiftly for you now eh..

Me and D/W are going to the hospital today for a baseline scan..

hopefully we will be able to start the stims.. fingers crossed..

will let you know how we get on..

hopefully i will be @ the chat tonight if i get out of work early enough 

fingers crossed for that too    

orical..( or should i say busy boy ) 

you joining us tonight 

Mj.. Nicky.. ( how you doin )    

hey to every one else

speak to you all later..

neo


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi davey - sorry i stood you up last night but my beloved toon army were in uefa cup action and being a typical man i forgot, so please accept my appologies.

on the subject of our iui cycle - nothing going on, back at hospital on monday i will report back then
speak to you soon
paul77


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi guys,

Sorry I couldn't make it Thursday night, I was bait rolling for the day......... my day started at 5am, got much worse at 8am when I sacked an employee, then became manic when I finished at 6pm and got a call from a sprakymate of mine who was in the mire on a private job so I went over to help him out and got in at 1am! Never mind.... just another crap day in a string of crap days!!

Went to look at a house today, totally fallen in love with it, it's in a small village of just 12 houses and in the last house before 2 1/2 miles of open countryside, is set in about an acre and a half and has 3 out-buildings which would come in really handy for both the bait business and the kitchen business, only problem is it's £800 a month and I'm just not confident i can take on such a huge tie each month, not when we're planning tx and all!

On the tx front, we had our counselling appointment today for our egg donorship... usual crap waste of an hour but we got to go through it with the law changing since we had our last treatment, the usual rubbish about kids knocking on our door in 18 years time wanting to know all about their biological mother..... bla, bla, blaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

At least that's the last appointment before we actually begin the tx (Scheduled for September 11th), just want to get on with it now, never have been very patient!

So, posibilites of a new home, hopefully a new arrival (or two?) and I've just launched a new directive on the kitchen front in partnership with a local estate agent who have basically opened a shop which I've put a few kitchen displays in and they're gonna sell my kitchens when they sell the houses, had the first call from the advert just 10 minutes after the paper was published!! Fingers crossed it brings in a load more sales so I can feel confident enough to make the house move!

So how are you all? Davey, what was the result of the SA? I think I must've missed the news (or maybe my oracle powers are being clouded by my busy schedule?), sending you loads of   mate!!
M_J... how you doing hun? Hope you're settled in the new house and keeping it together (((hugs)))
Nicky... all ok babe?
DHNeil... how's the young one mate? Any more bike rides recently?
Paul... keep posting pal, not replying much but trying to keep up with your news... plenty of   for your tx mate!
Carl... how's parenthood treating you mate? Hope all's well my friend!

Right....... time I f***ed off to bed.......

Ron.........

Catch


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Catch22 said:


> DHNeil... how's the young one mate? Any more bike rides recently?


Hi Catch

Evelyn Rose has been a little unwell of late, nothing serious, just a persistent cold. We're all a little tired, but hanging in there.

I haven't made it out on the bike much lately. Without a big ride to train for, I don't make enough effort to fit a ride in. I really must do better.

Sorry you missed Thursday night. There weren't many of us in the chat room, but we had a laugh.

C U

Neil


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey all...

Paul
     
for you and DP.. you still havent filled us in yet.. how did you get on ?
hope all is ok for you both.  
let us know please        


Catch... 

yo.. hey my friend.. the orical in you might still be in there if you look deep enough     
whats with the movin going on around here  ( coarse you allready new i was going ask that    )
hope im not scaring you all off lmao..  
glad your moving further with your treatment and really hope that its work for you 
         

hey why shouldent it !! you got our lovely TJ by your side  
you sound like you've got your hands full ( pardon the pun )    at moment.

if i hear from you in the next ten weeks i know your gettin your self sorted    
or at least some where near  

how did the whole business with police thing go 
did you go to court or you still waiting to hear ?

i havent heard from you in so long you've probably forgotten about that too     

Dh niel.. 

sorry to hear of your constant problems with little evelyn rose.. she sounds like she's having a bit of rough time month to month..
hope she gets better soon bud
give her a great big cuddle from uncle davey.. that'l make her feel better  


hi MJ.. HI nicky.. hope your well..  

carlos.. where you at now 

any who..

*UPDATE*

picked up dear wife from work today and went for a Scan on how the follies are doing...
not good it seems... 
there are more growing than planned.. ((((((( GUTTED )))))))

Its only day five of stims and were shot down in flames....
i feel so angry that its all over before we even began..
they started DW off on 75 international units.. which APPERENTLY is the lowest dose they can start us off on..
How ever.. we have been told that we have to go to leeds general for a scan so they can see for them selves and decide what they are going to do.. 
DW levels are high so we think they might be changing the drugs once they have induced a bleed..

I am so ****** off i cant tell you any more at the mo..

get back to you all soon

neo


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

sorry to here of your bad news regarding over stimulation, We were close to being abandoned on a cycle for the same reason and I was really depressed while we waited for the next scan.... keep your chin up
the health of your DW is most important and hyper stimulation is no fun i've been told.

sorry I didnt post yesterday, its nice to no people actually care whats going on, thanks for inquiring.
We are still waiting for things to happen there are no follies and my DW'S levels have fallen but that is normal for her. 
If things are the same on thursday she will start on 2 amps to see if we can get any action.

I've got stuff to moan about but i'll wait until thursday night, we can both moan together

see u later, hope you get good news at leeds

bamstikle


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

how you doing?

who is up for chat tonight from 8pm onwards?

hugs

xxxx
[br]: 17/08/06, 11:39hey guys

running a few mins late (as always ) will be there soon!

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hope some of you are around tonight, I'll pop in for a natter in a bit once I've finished reading some threads 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey all..

Paul thanks for your kind words and support..
I appreciate what you say and understand totaly where your coming from with depressed feelings..
your right my D/W health is more important but i couldent help but be angry..
Im not now any way..
we went to jimmys on thursday and had a scan.. they dropped the dose of puragon down to fifty IU's from 75.. they also took bloods again.. poor love.. she's like a pin cushion at the mo  

Any way the clinic said said to go in saturday and have a scan but then they rang up saying that jimmys wanted her checked out tommorow..(friday)
its like a roller coaster ride of emotions.. one min your up and the next your down..
cant help but to wonder why the NEED to see D/W again tommorow..

any who.. im coming into chat now so i'll chew your ear off there  

neo


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry I wasn't very social, when I dropped in on the chat. We were having a bit of a difficult night and I wasn't in the right frame of mind. I trust you all enjoyed the chat and maybe next week I'll be able to join in properly.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi guys,

Neil... don;t apologise mate, we understand, and nobody was offended! Hope tonight's a little easier for you!

Was great to have a chat with you others, nice to meet you Jools, sorry you'dleft before we had chance to say hi Paul, M_J.... loads of love to you hun, Davey..... you're a star mate, been thinking of you all day, hope everything has gone well today, you know where I am if you need to talk mate!

Catch
[br]: 18/08/06, 19:47Well,

You've been asking me long enough... so I thought I'd post a pic of our wedding and a couple of TJ on his 1st Birthday and on his Jollies!
























Catch


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

catch..
was great to have you back last night.. really buzzin when i logged off   
your the star my freind.. youve been a rock for me through all this tourment..
you've helped and eased my mind through alot of this.. cheers buddy..i cant thank you enough..
( but you knew i was going to say that any way )   

great pikky's of our little tj he's a propper little gueser.. i pitty you when it comes to the girly heart breakin times    
lovley piky of your wedding day too.. you and anj look so happy and proud.. and so you should..
you look like you make a lovely couple..

MJ nice to be back in chat again.. new people too.. thats why i appreciate this site.. your never alone and theres allways someone who wants advice or just to share feelings.. 
thanks for bringing that into my life..

Nicky 
as allways.. joey style " how you doin "    
lovely to hear from you too sweetum's.. 

paul..
really great speaking to you.. hope that there are some good signs for you and d/p real soon
          

Dhneil.. you'll have to keep the jar of 50p's next to you next time    
joking apart.. hope little evelyn sleeps better toninght.

hey to every one else..

* update *

clinic stopped the puragon injection today cos they dont want D/W stimulating any more..
how ever.. two or three of her embies are the right size at the mo.. they just want a couple more to grow before they do E/C.. 
which we HOPE is going to be on monday.. i told my boss i was taking monday off and he wasent happy.. but hey.. he's got me mixed up with a man who gives f**k.. i was going to tell him to stik his job if he started ranting but he took it on the chin  

Back at clinic tomorow(saturday) for yet ANOTHER scan to see if the follies are growing as the dr's hope..
My bottom has never been as tight if you get my meaning  

well with every thing crossed.. I'm really praying tonight that all is well..
tommorow will be the decider.. they are testing D/W bloods

she is currently 7000 aestragen but if she reaches 20'000 ..

thats it.. game over.. down and out

I hope lady luck is on my side tonight.. allthough this hurdle is just one but many aint it..

let you all know how we get on  

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Great post Davey, I'm too tired for such an effort as that, but will try and do better soon!

Thanks for the update my friend, will be thinking about you tomorrow and hoping theose other little follies are grown good and proper for a Monday ec!

    

Catch


----------



## Jools71 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to say thanks for chatting the other night had a laugh  don't know if any of you have seen my query on other thread but would great if you have any advice for dh!!!!! Hope you are all well and Catch TJ is v cute!!!!

                                          love Jools x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey all...

meeting today went well..
D/w is having her last jab of bursarelin tonight and having the jab of pregnyl for EC (yippee) on monday morning @ 9.40  
there are 2 follies @ 19mm and three @17 mm the clinic said that they should be more at the right size come monday morning cause of the rate they are growing.. 
the clinic said that they might do a total freeze until D/W's levels go back to normal and all the stims have left her body..
I cant beleave we have been so lucky so far..i dont want to jinx it so i wont go on  
My heart goes out to all you guy's who have been through all this.. your truley amazing people..
my fingers are crossed for you all in your TX's..

         

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Neo....

How'd you get on this morning mate? Let us know!!

Catch


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey all

       

         

10 ikle eggies..   fingers crossed.. will no tomorow if we carry on with the treatment..

 

thanks for asking orical your a real rock to me thank you..

hey to every one        

good luck with your TX

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Davey....

Excellent news,

Keeping everything crossed for you mate          

Look after your little lady mate, hope she's well, did she have a general or do it the hard way? 

Catch


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey orical..

thank you.
D/W is resting up right now.. I'm her lap dog for the day   
she went under and was as high as a kite 

   

all well and good tho .  
neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

well done davey...........well channy but you know what i mean

fab news- hope your  "boys"   are playing nice with channys eggies and making you some     

massive hugs

xxxx

ps hi everyone else!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thats great news Davey mate 

 All is fine to go ahead tomorrow   

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ / nicky
thanks to all you guy's for your support..

       

i hope so..   next step       

neo


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Davey, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your DW 

me and my DW have nothing to report apart from a slight rise in bloods, we are back on thursday for scan, i will keep an eye out for your news and will be in chat forum on thursday

         
good luck mate hope you get good news
take care
paul77


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey ~ You got the go ahead for today then mate?  

Paul ~ I bet you and DW are getting soo fed up now, I send lots of growing vibes your way in the hope that her follies play nice for Thursdays scan! 
[fly]          [/fly]

I'm sorry it's just a small one compared to the one DW got as I still need to get out of this towel and get dressed, coz we're going out shortly, But I hope it still does the job 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

how you all doing?

davey- hope you dont mind me posting this(i copied it of your dw post) how i know we are all waiting to here your news and i saw u havent been on line since yesterday!!!



channy said:


> Morning girls
> 
> How are we all? Good Luck with EC julyborn
> 
> ...


i have everything crossed for you guys and as the other have said it does only take one! your one embie sounds a real fighter and i hope ET goes well and the 2ww flys by and you get the great news!

please remember that we are here for you both!!!!

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Jools71 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to let you know dh's biopsy went well we were discussing it on Thurs night. They found  which is great. Only drawback is he has the CF gene hence the obstructive azoospermia!!!
So will have to wait and see what happens with my blood tests!!! 

Good luck to you Davey and Paul in your up coming treatments hope it all works out

                                                      love Jools x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey all.

me an D/w got one out of ten fertilized..  

we are going back to LgI tommorow to have lil junior put back..  

out of the ten that we had 6 were'nt good enough for fertilization and three...   

well they dident quite make it.. 

lil junior makes all the difference and this could be the time that he / she stands up to be counted.  

D/w was upset early on today but has chatted with the girls alllllllllllllllllllllllllll day long and made her feel so much better about it..

I took the sceptical approach.. yeh i was gutted.. but hey..
it aint over till the fat layyyyyyyyydie sings and i dont hear no singing yet..

My thoughts are with D/W at the mo.. its so emotionally draining for her cos she feels like she's letting us down..

D/W if your reading this... your not.. stop it.. before i tan your **** XX

any way.. my fingers will be glued together in the shape of   for the next few weeks..
thank you all for your concern's and for your support..

paul.. my fingers are glued for you too bud.. i'll keep prayin for you mate.. 


neo


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Dave sorry to gate crash but just wanted to send you loads of love and   too, have been chatting to Channy on and off all day.  You are both coping brilliantly and I have everything crossed for you, Channy and Junior!

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ

i justed posted.. but i dident see your post.. i thought jool's posted...

which by the way.. jool's good luck for bloods.. fingers crossed for you too chuck..

great news about the swimmers tho..( or is it not ?? ) dont know !

[br]: 22/08/06, 21:04thanks toni..

your a real star for channy.. thank you for bieng a freind X 

neo[br]: 22/08/06, 21:06MJ

X Mwa X

thank you.. i'll remember that. 

neo[br]: 22/08/06, 21:09 There is seldom a consideration that the failure to conceive is equally as devastating to us men, that we feel incredibly helpless at the sight of our loved ones in so much pain, both physical and emotional, that we feel every loss, every faliure, every set back as deep cuts in our flesh and our hearts!

these are your words Catch..you sure do have have a way with them... you give me strength..

you say everything i feel.. when i read your words carefully.. it really hits home.. for some reason your words make me feel stronger..

neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey ~ You sound so positive and so you should! 1 embie is good!! and yeah I understand it must be gutting to find out that only the 1 out of 10 made it but like MJ said it's a fighter  I wish you both luck with ET tomorrow and  all goes fine, I will be thinking of you, You and Channy deserve this  

 

x x x


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I'm gate crashing too!

[fly]
  SENDING LOTS OF LOVE AND LUCK 

 FOR DAVE AND CHANNY TOMORROW 

 COME ON LITTLE JUNIOR!!!!!  [/fly]​
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Nicky

thank you for your support..
ikkle junior is a fighter..  i can hear the word's " it's the eye of the tiger and im willing to fight "  " god bless D/W's ikkle eggy   
we all deserve children..its just sooooooooo hard to achive the one goal where all aiming to get to..

oh i for got " how you doin "   

neo
[br]: 22/08/06, 23:13thank you sarah..

dont know where chan would be with out you,

you two have supported each other more than bricks and mortar support a building..

your ace..

we do hope your next TX go's well for you.. if and when ever you decide your ready..

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]   [/move]

neo


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

We'll alway's be here for each other Dave ~ friends for life  .

x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi davey

Just gatecrashing too. I have sent my good luck wishes to channy so thought i should come and send some to you too.
Loads of                for your little Junior. I am sure he/she is a fighter. Fingers are crossed for you both.

love kImx x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

that goes with out saying sarah..

if i dident no any different 

    

only kidding you are a true friend xx[br]: 22/08/06, 23:33thank you kim..

your all so wonderfull and helpfull and supportive..

your all so fantastic.. where would we be with out fertilty freinds..

go junior go.. every one is rootin for you


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

Davey- thanx for your support and positivety   
it's appreciated, i hope it goes the same for me and my DW it is for you and yours
i will keep my fingers crossed during your 2ww, it is a rollercoaster so hang on tight 
glad to hear you got a little fighter on your hands that could be a good sign

GOOD LUCK MATE
[fly]                      [/fly]

Let us know how E/T goes


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey all.. 

thank you supporting us..

ET went well.. i held D/W's hand as they put ikkle junior back..
i saw him / her for the first time on screen.. i swear to god im sure i saw boxing gloves in the embrio      

the embriologist explained to us that ikkle junior was expected to divide at least once by the morning.. but cheeky ikkle junior just kept going and going  ...
the embrio made it to 5 cell.. Grade three.. which makes me feel so happy...
keep your posotive thoughts about you paul.. it's your turn next mate..
i am prayin for you..      

I'm going to work now to spread the word.. cant beleave we've got this far..

neo


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

Davey- Glad to hear your little fighter is keepin on keepin on good luck and look after yor DW , waitin on her hand and foot is a good start


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey paul..

dontyou worry mate im looking after my D/W ..

ive just got in and im on wi cooking her tea... she just shouted @ me for makin so much noise emptying the dishwasher      ..

thanks for your possotive vibes

neo


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash but well done Davey and make sure you look after Channy!
All of us are sending positive vibes to you all

Icky  xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Great news Davey mate  Hope your keeping channy topped up with tea and biccies   

x x x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Neo,

Sorry not been around to post to you and Channy this week, but you know you were in my thoughts and I'm just over the moon to get on here this evening and catch up with your excellent news! Fantastic job so far... BOTH of you. 

What's really gonna bake your noodle is if I'd told you she was gonna shout at you for making too much noise with the dishwasher, would you have still made too much noise with the dishwasher?

Tell Trinity that I can tell her Neo will look after her real good and the oracle foresees great happiness to come!

I got everything crossed, you know that, we're keeping you in our prayers!!

Catch


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

we are home again!!!! lol


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

see they can keep us hidden for long! 

we will break free!!!


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi davey- just letting you know that our scan showed no folly action yet

still keeping my fingers crossed for you and your DW, i will let you know when there is any change
paul77


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

how you doing?

hope your all having a good bank hol weekend!

gone very quiet on here!!!

hugs

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Paul ~ Sorry to hear theres still no follie news! Maybes i didn't dancehard enough 

Davey ~ Fab pic of little Junior 

Catch ~ How you doing? The pics of TJ were lovely 

 to everyone else, Come on we need to get this board chatting again 

x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey guy's.. hope yawll are relaxing this weekend..

paul.. thanks for all the finger crossing for me and D/W.. bet your fingers dont know which way to go now      
hope your little follies start to do thier march soon mate...
        

yo... catch...

thank you for your prayers...
can you pray to the god of silence so i dont make too much noise in the future...
noise to me at the mo is life threatning         
great to speak to you.. good to know that your workin miracles on those kitchens still..but hey... you allready new i was going to say that   

Nicky... " how you doin "
love your funny pikky      
hope all's ok with you and D/H 

MJ..
the guys thread goddess...

how's you holdin up..
good i hope.. hope your chillin this weekend..  
put your feet up with your laptop.. and have a nice cuppa and some lovley chocy bikkies.

niel.. how is our lovley little evelyn... doin great i hope.. got passed the bad sleepin stage yet ? let us know..

hey to evvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery one else i missed 

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah.... MEGA relaxing........


Took my mate to airport at 5 this morning, off to spain for a couple weeks (lucky bugger), and then to work over boarding a floor for an estate agents. Bank Holidays..... a day off for normal people  

Kitchens having a proper rest this week, off to rewire a house for next 4 days.... hey, if it pays the bills I'll do owt!!  

Right, need a bath asap, bloody back's killing me,  take it all ok at your end Neo? Hope Trinity's holding up, big hugs for her  

Any more news Paul?

Ladies.... how are you two   's  Take it you're well xxx

Ron...................

Catch


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello all,

I hope you have all had a relaxing BH weekend 

Davey - How are you and your dw holding up?  

Catch22 - How are you?  

To our lovely mods.. 

My DW and I went for another scan today.
After being put up to 3 amps per day on Friday she has started to grow some follies!!!!! Bloods have gone up to.
There is one on the left and one on the right which they think will grow. They are 10mm and 11mm at the moment. We have to go back on Thursday morning to see haw they are going.  

So did any of you do anything interesting over the weekend then?


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Davey said:


> niel.. how is our lovley little evelyn... doin great i hope.. got passed the bad sleepin stage yet ? let us know..


Evelyn's mostly bright eyed and bushy tailed, but the sleeping thing is still a little variable. We've had a couple of bad nights lately and it's pretty tiring.



paul77 said:


> So did any of you do anything interesting over the weekend then?


We went to a "Chili Festival". It was really a little market with stalls selling spices, spicy foods and Chili plants. We came away with some spice mixes for Rendang and Singapore Style curries, some chutney and a Chili plant. One of the stands was selling a birdeye Chili sauce that really blew the roof of your mouth off.

Hot birds eye sauce can be found at http://www.lovechillies.co.uk/chilli&herb_the%20chilli%20shop.htm.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

go follies go... go follies go.. grow follies grow..go follies go

so pleased for you paul... every thing crossed for you mate..

stay       

neo..

neil... im sure you dont mind putting up with the restless nights..  

its worth it for you bud   

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

gone quiet on here ................just to remind you chat is on tonight from 8pm...............i will bring the biccies !

xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

.........and I'll bring the tinnies  

x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> .........and I'll bring the tinnies
> 
> x x x


trust you to bring the boooooooooooooooooozeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

M J said:


> Nicky1 said:
> 
> 
> > .........and I'll bring the tinnies
> ...


Well why not, I'm sure the lads don't mind ....................   

x x x


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi davey and every1 else- me and dw have iui 10am saturday so fingers crossed guys.        

we are going a day early because there are loads of small follies brewing and the clinic said they would abandon if we didnt go now....

davey mate hows the wait going?? hope it all goes well 

i will keep you guys posted

well i'm off now as the soprano's new series is starting

paul


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Guys, Sorry I abandoned chat, I did go to get my bath and left chatroom open but when I came down John had been on the pc and had managed to log me out of chat  He really is useless with PC's 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

no worries nicky- thanks for going inf or me! didnt make it into chat till after 9!!!!

john home then??

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

paul..

thats exelent news... again absolutly everything crossed for you and twice over..
   
i'll keep you in my prayers bud..
wait allmost over now ... finger nail biting stuff i can tell ya... ive never been so preoccupied in my life    

will keep you posted how it goes on monday... 

good luck for saturday mate                                                                   

hey to every one else 

neo


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

thanx davey- it means alot having someone else rooting for you,, right back at you for your wait

cheers paul[br]: 2/09/06, 00:10davey i didnt relise my dw wasstill logged in hope it didnt confuse lol
i'm a bit stupid (maybe preoccupied) 
paul


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow paul and lilly

will be thinking of you both and fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi davey- thanx for the message of support, i'm in the 2ww boat now aswell 
              I hope all goes well for your test day i'm sending positive thoughts out to you and your dw    
good luck mate


to every one else who's been hopeing and praying for me and my dw... thanx its appreciated  

   
paul


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey ~ Not long now mate, I wish channy and yourself loads of luck for testing, Is it tomrorow your test date? I have everything crossed for heboth of you  You 2ww has flown by!! (maybes not for you two though  ) 

Paul ~ Lots of luck to you and Lilly aswel on your 

 to everyone else 

x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi paul...

good luck for the  ..
it does seem to take forever to get to the end but once your there it doesent seem like two min's have flown past    .
your good lady must rest and rest some more.. you are now officially the butler.. take good care of her and make sure she knows that you love her..support her when she feels low..and keep the cuddles coming..

hi nicky..
test date is tommorow yes... i am absolutly **!!?* myself... the anticipation is drivin me mental... i want to no yesterday if you know what i mean    

let you all know tommorow... hope it hasent been   too much that it doesent stop   from coming our way..
fingers crossed..( it aint a full moon tonight so i cant even do the chant )..
guess we'll find out one way or another.. D Day is upon us.

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

davey

i have everything crossed for u and channy- you have been in my thoughts during the horrid 2ww- when time do u find out?

hi to everyone else!

hugs

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

mj

thank you.. were testin at eight in the morning so should no mid afternoon.. may be sooner..

every time i look at the clock it seems to be frozen... come on clock... tik away..
nowt like wishin your life away huh  

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i know what ya mean davey! have spent many an hour clock watching and wishing it would go on fast forward

will be checking for your news tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry for gate crashing guys................... just want to say

   

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW

NEO & CHANNY!!!

CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR HOW YOU GO

LOTS OF LOVE

SARAH

    

X X X X
   ​


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

davey- your words are almost true however i am infact official slave, cook limmo driver, washer upper, cat poop remover etc etc..... lol

i dont mind one bit though iff it gets the right result... even iff it doesnt its still a chance to look after her a bit without her being suspicious lol 

good luck for test day mate

paul


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Guys (and gals) im posting for Neo as he's at work 

It's a BFN for us           Don't know what to say or do, we feel lost   

Love and babydust to you all 

Trinity and Neo  xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Dave and Channy

im lost for words- so thought this was your time

remember we are all here for you both

massive hugs to you both

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi MJ

thanks for your support..
sadley this was not little juniors time....      

came home from work this afternoon as i found it hard to concentrate..
i new trinny needed me so i upped and left..
big   allday trying to make her feel better...
i hope im doin enough to ease her agony..
i want to   the doc's..
but that wont change the answer that we got..
i've spoke to D/W and tryd to ease her mind that this isent the end.. but a new beggining... its like bieng on a bike.. when you fall off.. you just get up and get back on... there is still a chance that this could happen for us..
we wil never forget junior.. he was a little diamond in his own way..
and i personally feel that there will definatley be a junior II or even a junior III... maybe im thinking too far ahead too fast.. 
the sooner where back on track the better.. 
but i think D/W needs some well deserved space at the mo.. i dont want to crowed her but i will always be here for no matter what.. 

hey paul..
 good luck my freind.. hope your not workin those finger tips to bone too much   
take good care of your D/W.. they need all the support you can give..

hey to every one else

neo


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi davey- i'm so sad to here your news mate, i know how painful it is. i also know that theres nothing i can say right now that will help. i want you to know i'm here if you need to chat, moan or whatever, equally i understand if you dont feel like any talking.
stay strong mate 
paul


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi paul..

thanks for your kind word's bud.. as gutted as i am i really want to just get back on the band 
wagon and try again..it's like the old sayin ain it.. if at first you dont succeed.. 
me and D/W have decided were going to sell our house and down size to a two bed to try and 
and get the money together for the next TX... i spent most of yesterday afternoon comforting 
and loving D/W and explaining that the chance of us both reaching the goal that we both long 
and desire are still there for us.. were stronger than ever. . after all.. no one ever thought that 
it would be possible to land a space craft on the moon... look at the possibilty's.. if man can achieve
that with technology they made for that purpose.. then why should we give up hope..

hope your  is going ok... 
Mrs paul77 get those feet up lady.. chill and take advantage of your D/H while you can  

MJ hope your ok.. 
you must feel gutted a thousand times over(having gone through all this yourself).. i dont know how 
you manage to take on every one elses feelings aswell as your own.. your like super women.. or should
i make that super mod.. your ace..you've been a reall help and support to me..

and so have all you on here... thank you all.. and here's some extra special [fly]     [/fly]
good luck to the rest of you going through TX..

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

Davey- nothing super about me-just want to be able to help others as i can honestly say i know how hard and painful TX is , take time out to reflect and move on  - hugs to you both

Paul- hope the 2ww is not dragging too much for you- got everything crossed for u!

Jon- hope the 2ww is going well for you and debs too- fingers crossed for u 

catch- hope your well- not long now till u and Angie start on the mad rollacoaster again! 

Paul- welcome to the thread- jump in and post when u want! (we don't bite!!)

who is up for chat? i can either do tomorrow(wed ) or Thur this weekfrom 8pm onwards- let me know

well only 10days till i go on my holidays to Devon for 2weeks of chilling!!

had Our review yesterday after waiting 8 weeks, we have been told no more TX available to us on nhs as our health authority have changed the funding for iui from medicated cycles(for those like me who need ovulation induction) to natural cycles only and only 1 ivf cycle so its now self funded for us however they have given me clomid while me and Stu decided our next step

massive hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi davey- i'm glad you and your DW are bearing up, and i know with that sort of attitude you'll both get there in the end.

to every1- our 2ww is dragging a bit, DW took last dose of hcg tonight so we are in the lap of the gods now. DW has had some cramps today (which made me worried) but together we decided that it may be the last dose of hcg receding causing the cramps, i dont know.
anyway we are trying to stay positive.

i will be in the chat room on thursday if anyone else is. paul you should join us and get to know us a bit better.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey paul... 

keepin them fingers crossed for you pal.. hope your granpapa gets better soon bud.. say hi to the missus from neo and trinny for me and take extremly good care of her..
i work in exports and imports.. i work with all kinds of cargo.. but there could never be any kind of cargo more precious than the one your D/W is carrying..
good luck for next friday buddy..
     
                         
                         

hey to you guys that missed chat..

catch.. where you at latley  ... no doubt fitting more kitchens  
you new i was going to say that dident you 
 

neo


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Davey

So sorry it didn't work out for you this time. 

Neil


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Sorry wasn't in Chat n Thursday, especially this week for you Davey... sorry mate, will catch up with you asap.

Not kitchens rightnow mate, had a new idea cross my mind this week to researching viability etc... busy busy busy!!

Hope everyone's well... wishing you luck Paul on your 2ww.

M_J... you have a good memory, we've our appointment on Monday!!

Take care all,

Catch


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

hey guys - sorry to butt in  

Davey i just wanted to say.....You are my rock.....i don't know what i'd do without you sweetheart    

C x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey catch..
good to hear your well and still having those brain waves...
 
hope it works out for you.. it will be good to catch up AGAIN   
you should take five and just chill..

hey to my D/W if your reading this... are you insinuating that i dont move much  
love you millions baby.. your stronger than you realize.  xxx

hey to every one else.

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

catch- good luck to you both for tomorrow- i remembered it was at some point in sept you guys started the madness we call tx! how u doing?

Davey- how u guys doing? 

neil- hope things are good with you- enjoy your time away

paul77-hope the 2ww is going as well as poss-how u doing?

paulB- hows things going for you??

to anyone lurking! comeon post- we dont bite! i know your reading cos i am the all seeing mod!!!  

hi to everyone else

hugs

xxx


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi guys- just a little update to let you's know that the 2ww is a drag, we are still on it though so for that we are grateful, our test day is what we are setting our sights on   friday 
i will let you's know any changes 
we are resisting early testing (damn the pound shop and their cheap tests)
speak to you's soon
paul


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning Gents..

Just thought i would pop in here and say a quick Hello, I am Lee DH to Dolphin01.
What a great utility this site is, if it was not here i am unsure as to what Ruth(DW) would do without it..
Hope your all well..

Lee


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey paul..

you must be pulling your hair out by now..
not long now my freind.. keep those fingers tightly crossed.. my fingers are in knotts for you  

hi lee.. welcome to the mens place to chat...
great picture of your little boy.. love the meaning of the name too.. did you think about that one or did it just turn up as a meaning..
i no what you mean about the site for our girlie's... they just love it on here.. this site must get a better responce than msn    
I cant get D/W off it... she's FF addicted.. but made many great friends and recieved a massive amount of support.. ((( thank you FF )))

yo.... catch..
where you at...
the orical should know that people need answers to the questions that are asked..
but you allready knew that I was going to say that because you allready know the questions they are asking..

Hi MJ..
how's you chick..
hope all's well..

hi nicky hope your ok..

hey to every one else 

neo


----------



## Adie180 (Sep 12, 2006)

hi all,

I'm Adie, my wife is Sue (yorkshiresue) and she's cajoled me into saying hi, like most men i'm told i'm not the most open when it comes to those things we call 'feelings' so where could be a better place to start than with people who might know a bit about our struggles. 

We got wed in June and now the baby race has begun for us. i find it really hard sometimes to try to reassure sue that we'll get there one day, shes quite insecure but has realised (i think) that i'm there for her. she takes on an awful lot and hates anyone to see how upset she gets, gets me mad sometimes   but i know this place has been a godsend for her so i had to see what all the fuss was about!

anyway, i do work quite long hours so i might not get in here as much as I'd like but i'll definitly be back when i can.

THanks for listening

Adie


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning boys

Lee- welcome to mens room-so glad ou found us! love the pic of your boy - hope things are going well with this cycle.if your ever about on a thur night and wanna join us we have a chat session from 8pm 

Adie- welcome to the mens room- nice to see more men posting- post as and when you can- you will find great support here esp as we are a small group! if your ever about on a thur night and wanna join us we have a chat session from 8pm

Davey- how you doing hun? 

Catch- where you at Mr- just waiting to find out how your clinic appointment went on mon!

Neil- hope you well- think your on hols at the mo

Paul-not long now till D-Day- how you doing?everything crossed

Paulb- hope things are going well for you- feel free to post anytime

MrWildcat- hope the 2WW is going well-everything crossed

JOn- hope the 2WW is going well- everything crossed

hi to anyone i missed

chat on tomorrow night from 8pm ********* all of you welcome

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

hi adie- welcome to our mens room, i hope you find it a bit of comfort. we are all tame (been well trained by our wifes mostly). i look forward to chating to you.

hi everyone- bad news you guys   unfortunately it hasnt worked for us this time
we are ok so dont worry about us, thanks for everyones kind words and support.
paul


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi Paul

i have sent Lilly a PM earlier- we are allowed to worry about you- thats what friends are for ! 

hugs to you both and you know where i am if either of you want a natter

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi aidie and welcome.. feel free to post any time...
forgive me for bieng pre-occupied.. join us tommorow in chat..
i might be a little late as i work long hour's too..but hey catch you there tomorow..


paul....

so so so gutted for you mate... whats happend.. ?? you werent supposed to test till friday !!
im here for you mate..... just holla..i no what your feeling buddy..

totally gutted..

hey to every one else

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

thought i would piost now just incase i dont get tinme later

im off tomorrow moring to Devon for 2Weeks! Nicky will be looking after you

As i am away ~Nicky will try and Continue with chat on a thur night however will post and let you know either way if it is on each week! i will be back on sat 30th sept! a very relaxed and chilled mez!

hope you all have a good 2weeks while i am away 

take care

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

You guys might need to keep me straight though, Coz I'll probably forget  

Have a fab time Mez 

x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi guy's...

sorry i havent posted for ages and ages and ages  
just been working long hrs and trying to get things sorted..
used most of my spare time trying to find a new home ( or least an area that were going to move to)

ive got all next week off to decorate the house AGAIN.. from top to bottom.. so i may be alittle in an out from day to day..

where you all at any way 

no ones posted for weeks on here

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

where are you all?  

Do i smell?  

hope your all well and return back here soon!

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

M J

I tried to log in and say hello, but the chat room didn't seem to be working.

Maybe next week?

Neil


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i shall be here next week!

let me know if you cant get into chat again and will look into it for you

xxx


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Sorry guys, not been around for a while, been in France doing my thing.................










Got a busy week ahead and then off to Cornwall for a week so not gonna be around much for at least a week or two now.

We have an appointment Thursday with our egg share coordinator, then tx starts on 4th November!

Hope you're all ok and look forward to catching up with you all soon,

Catch


----------



## tmag2005 (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi lads

soirry not been about for past few days however been working !

how are you all? where are you all? get pic catch! thats a whooper(the fish!!!!!)

i wont get into chat till about 9 as silly me fel sleep and only woke up at 6.30- had to dash to shops for some bits and now need something to eat and to feed Tyler(the dog)- normally would get stu to help however he is away!

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey all..

apologies for my distance at the mo.. really got my teeth into the house at the minute and doing any bits of decorating and fitting cupboards inbetween working my usual job.. ive allso taken on a weekend job cleaning for my dad sat and sun mornings to bump up the pennys for more TX... will keep bobbing in from time to time..

catch... bet you had a great time bringing that beuty home dint ya ?? how long did it play you for ??
good luck with TX my freind.

Mj yes you do smell   
only kidding.. hows you chuk ??
thought you were going to have a break from TX for a while ??

hey to all the newbies too.. sorry for the lack of conversation at the mo.. seems every ones busy right now.. no one more than me trying to get my house on the market in the next two weeks with a bit of luck..

hi to every one else that i have missed just bobbed in to say hi to you all..

neo.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Guys, How you all doing?

Glad to hear your all being busy, I should think so too!!   but don't forget to make time for us lot too, We are missing you all!   

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Nice to hear from you MJ, Davey & Nicky,
it sometimes gets like this doesn't it, all our lives are so individually busy we can't always give as much time to ff as we'd like!
Anyway, will be brief as getting ready to go away again tomorrow....
Went to see eg share coordinator on Tuesday this week. We're taking the long protocol route again as Angie didn't react to regular teratment last time, so we're back in the dark ages again, but hey it worked for the Waltons... and it worked for us last time so here we go huh!
Angie's af arrived yesterday so we start with the Suprecur (buserelin) injections on day 21, which will be Friday Novemeber 3rd. Give that for a fortnight and have a scan to see if all has calmed down, then start with the puregon pen and see if we can't pursuade a few follies to grow! SHould be looking at our 2ww starting around the end of November, with a test date just in time to either make or ruin our christmas! Fingers crossed for us guys

Catch


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi all..

catch
have a great break.. things now on the move for you and ange so to speak.. never mind my fingers catch.. the veins to my heart are crossed you mate.. how's are lil TJ ? ok i hope.. stay well my freind.. catch up later some time..

hi nicky.. hows you hunny bun ? love your pikky of lil dawg.. awsome.. hope your ok..

MJ.. 
hey sweet ums.. you doing ok ??

hey to every one else ..

neo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning lads

im doing well- just thought i would post before i go to sleep................yeah yeah i know its nearly 9am however i work nights! 

davey- ref your post about us having more tx- do u mean the clomid ? we got given that as a last nhs gift! havent started it yet as they have also upped my metformin from 3x 500mg per day to 3x 850mg! so giving my self time to build up to that much as met makes ya ill (poorly butt...............TMI) plus wanna get used to working again! hows things with you?

catch- how you doing? i have everything in the world crossed for you and angie- like you say it may be seen as the "old" way of doing ivf however it has wored for you before!

neil- hows things with you?

hi to adie, PAul77, Paulb, mr wildcat and everyone else who is lurking!!!

chat is on this thur night from 8pm..........come join me!

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

M J said:


> neil- hows things with you?


I'm not doing badly thanks. It's been a bit busy of late, major work crises, but we're coping.

I just dropped by the chat room, but nobody home. I've got to go wash up. Maybe catch you next week?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi  peeps,

Just a quickie.... had a terrible week last week, came home early as TJ and I were really ill, and we're stil not a lot better although i've now managed to get my temerature below 103!!
Angie's managed to steer clear of it so far (although she did start to feel a bit ropey yesterday) so we're hoping she can keep well and that it won't affect the tx starting next Friday!
Starting to get a bit nervous but things are keeping me real busy in between blowing my nose and coughing my lungs up, so still managing to hold it together! lol
It's REALLY quiet in this here mens room lately aint it? I expected to see a stackof posts when I logged in jsut now and there wasn't a one!!!!!
Don't desert now chaps.... gonna need a bit of moral support over next few weeks I reckon!

Catch


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 

Am i too late


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning guys

sorry i didnt make chat last night however for some reason  last few days had horrid migranes! and was alseep by 9pm and forgot to post

will be here next thur for chat! come back pls

catch-hope you and TJ are better soon and that Angie doesnt get it- only another week till you guys jump back on the tx rollacoaster!!!!

Jon- come join us next thur night for a good natter

hi to everyone else

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Evening all,

Manic busy so not able to spend as much time in here as I'd like! I see I'm not the only one though  

Anyway, went for bloods and scan this morning to see if we can start the suprecur tonight. During scan the coordinator said it looks like Angie is still ovulating, but we'll see what bloods say at 2pm when results back.
2pm.... rang through, results show not ovulated, come back next Tuesday for another set of bloods and scan.
So little pee'd off but what can we do?
4.50pm, phone rings... Angie answers and it's the hospital, girl just says we got it wrong, start suprecur tomorrow Being as Angie answered that's all the info we get!!!!  
Rang the coordinator back, turns out they c**ked up royally... they did a day 2 blood test instead of a day 21 test so when the results came back they'd checked for fsh, eastrogen, etc, but not for progesterone!!!! Thank god they have someone who checks everything that's done who picked it up and got the lab to do the correct blood tests which showed a progesterone level of 28, which apparently means Angie has ovulated, but they want us to wait till tomorrow so that the level will be over 30!
Here we go then... the rollercoaster has started with a 400' verticle drop straight into a double cobra twist.... who knows what's around the next corner

Catch


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey all..

just a quick note im really nackerd" AGAIN "(all work and no play makes davey a very dull boy   ) fill you all in later at some point..

catch.. thats great news on top of the bad new's if you now what i mean.. hope your more chilled out now.
keeping my fingers crossed for you mate.. no what your saying about the watch full eye too.. your one of the lucky couples which is a very good sign.. prepare your self my freind  

MJ catch up with you soon hun.. promise.. XX

hey to every one else


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Catch. Davey

Good to see you back, even if it's only a flying visit. I don't make it inhere much either these days.

Catch, good luck with the tx.

Davey, find yourself some time to take it easy

Neil


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lads

so lovely to see you posting again

been thinking and wanted to ask you guys if there is anything you can think of to help get mre men on here? as in those who are reg but not making use of mens room

Davey- all work and no FF makes davey a dull boy!   make sure you dont over do it

Neil- how you doing? looking forward to your first christmas as a daddy? how is your DW and DD?

Catch- we are all here for you both during your tx and i have everything crossed for you all that this christmas you have extra things to be happy about

hi to anyone/everyone else who lurks/reads this board- come join us ............we dont bite!!! HONEST!!

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

M J said:


> been thinking and wanted to ask you guys if there is anything you can think of to help get mre men on here? as in those who are reg but not making use of mens room


If you know such people, best ask them why they don't drop in. Maybe PM a few of them and see what they say?



M J said:


> Neil- how you doing? looking forward to your first christmas as a daddy? how is your DW and DD?


I'm doing pretty well. I'm finding I don't know where time goes and I get pretty tired, but I'm enjoying being a daddy.

Christmas should be good. She's still a little young to appreciate it, but I'm sure she'll love being the centre of attention.

DW and DD are both doing well. DD is starting to sleep through fairly well although the change in the clocks seems to have turned a 6:30 start to a 5:30 start :-(


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

dhneil said:


> M J said:
> 
> 
> > been thinking and wanted to ask you guys if there is anything you can think of to help get mre men on here? as in those who are reg but not making use of mens room
> ...


Neil, I know I myself have PM'd a couple of lads that I have seen around the site but I think because it's so quiet on here at the moment they are coming in for a look but are reluctant to introduce themselves 

x x x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya Gentlemen!

My name is becki! i am just dropping in to say that i currently am selling some very nice stuff for christmas and is very suitable for wifes/girlfriends/fiancee's ....etc

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73217.0

Sorry for crashing! good luck with all treatment!

Love Becki xxxx


----------



## TimC (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello

My name is Tim.

I have been looking at the various chat rooms, advice pages, etc for a while and decided to say hi.

Well I decided that I would possibly like to share my thoughts or even vent some frustration so have decided to introduce myself.

Am just starting what I can only see as a rollercoaster ride. We have been trying for two years and finally did out first IUI three weeks ago. She is a far as we know in a good situation as no-one has found anything adnormal with her. It is just me and my lazy S.....

We have had to go private and were so sure and convinced (like a lot people) that it would work on the first attempt.  Everything was perfect until my wife's period came and teh clinic told me that my S..... did not prepare well! Whatever that means. We are now going to go down the route of IVF ICSI. 

Does anyone know if my wife will get very hormonal when taking the increased injections / doses ? She was OK with the IUI ones (in fact it was great!) But with the clomide (or something like that), that the NHS gave us a last option before discharging us into the maze that is fertility treatment clinics, was terrible she almost went mad. Almost though that we might separate after being together for 7 years!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi Tim

welcome to the mens room

when i took clomid i was a complete    to my dh however when i have taken other meds for iui and ivf i have not been too bad- think its cos when om clomid you think its gonna work and you add presure to your self where as when doing further treatments you have a kittke more self presivation.

when i went throught my ivf cycle i found i was ok on the stim drugs(to make follciles grow eggs) however had horrid headaches when i was d/reg 

feel free to ask anything you want in here and you will get both a male and female view on things(both nicky1 and I who are the mods of the mens room are ladies   )

good luck

Mez
xxx


----------



## TimC (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Mez

It will ease my mind and also my wifes . I know that we have to go to IVF evening and can get a chance to talk, ask questions and also meet other people in the same situation (our first thoughts were taht we were very alone) but it is also good to be able to chat via the internet

Tim


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome to FF and the mens room Tim 

Sorry to hear your  seem a little slow, Have you been told that some vits can help with your  ? I'll have a look around the site for you when I get a little more time tomorrow and see what I can find, I know my Hubby had a slightly low count and antibodies, He started to take Zinc + vit C and selenium A,C & E (All of which can be bought cheapish from supermarkets etc) The antibodies count has stayed the same but his spermcount has risen from 29 million to 56 million (and we think we saw 75 mil on his last count  )

I have recently been on the Down Regulating stage of an ICSI cycle and TBH didn't feel much different (apart from concetration and poor memory  ) But I know it can affect ladies in different ways and some can become moody and snappy while on it, Fingers crossed your wife is one of the lucky ones without the side effects 

I wish you both lots of luck and Like Mez said feel free to shout if you have any questions 

Nicky x x x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

TimC said:


> I have been looking at the various chat rooms, advice pages, etc for a while and decided to say hi.


Welcome. It's abut quiet in the men's room at the moment, but stick around and we'll tempt a few more people in.



TimC said:


> Well I decided that I would possibly like to share my thoughts or even vent some frustration so have decided to introduce myself.


Venting is good. It's a tough business and you never know how it's going to go



TimC said:


> We have had to go private and were so sure and convinced (like a lot people) that it would work on the first attempt. Everything was perfect until my wife's period came and teh clinic told me that my S..... did not prepare well! Whatever that means. We are now going to go down the route of IVF ICSI.


Unfortunately few people succeed on their first attempt. ICSI worked for us and I hope it will work for you.



TimC said:


> Does anyone know if my wife will get very hormonal when taking the increased injections / doses ? She was OK with the IUI ones (in fact it was great!) But with the clomide (or something like that), that the NHS gave us a last option before discharging us into the maze that is fertility treatment clinics, was terrible she almost went mad. Almost though that we might separate after being together for 7 years!


I hear Clomid is pretty nasty. We coped reasonably well with the drugs for ICSI. It was a little difficult, but I think that was as much the stress of treatment as the actual drugs. I can't do the comparison with Clomid, as we opted out of that bit. With all the indications pointing to male factor, it seemed to us that it was just a holding tactic and we couldn't see the point.

Best of luck.

Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## TimC (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Nicky and thanks.

Yes I am taking vits (wellman etc). they said my S..... count was good but that it did not prepare well. I still dont know what this means but hospital have refered us to an IVF discussion evening. Maybe I will find out a bit more. 

Fingers Crossed for everyone experiencing this roller coaster


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

M J said:


> been thinking and wanted to ask you guys if there is anything you can think of to help get mre men on here? as in those who are reg but not making use of mens room


...................... TOPLESS MODERATING!!!!!!!! Yeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaa

lol

Hi to Tim, on day 6 of down regging at the moment and I'm ready to ring her neck!!!!!!! Evil is no where near!!!!!!!!

Hi everyone (kop out), hope you're all well!

Trying to keep it all together......

Catch


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Catch22 said:


> M J said:
> 
> 
> > been thinking and wanted to ask you guys if there is anything you can think of to help get mre men on here? as in those who are reg but not making use of mens room
> ...


Catch, Put your glasses on, MJ and myself have been doing this for months 
 

 
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

You'd be grossly disappointed if I was to do some topless moderation Catch.... definately wouldn't draw more blokes here!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey everyone

how you all doing

any one on for chat this thur night? been ages since we had a good natter 

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I might be there if I remember  

Then again would John feel too neglected if I'm out with you all day then spend all night in the chat room?  Hmm well see   

x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,
long time no see.

very long story no internet moved house to different area and you haave heard of talktalk broadband well enough said.im on ntl now finall since august when we moved.Jane,me and baby oliver are doing well and the older kids ill sort some photos out shortly the time has flew by oliver is 5 and half months now,he is brilliant, hope your all doing well will try toy keep upi now im back on the net

all the best to all

carl jane oliver daniel jordan


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome back Carl. This broadband business can be a nightmare. We had a friend on E7even and that was a disaster. Good luck with NTL. I found it mostly works, but when there are problems the customer service is atrocious.

Good to hear Oliver's doing well. Our little girl is almost 10 months and doing very nicely. She's been a very sunny and lively girl today.


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Evelyn's first tooth is finally poking through her gums


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh Neil, Bless her  Hope she hasn't been in too much pain with it 

Carl ~ Great to see you back  Sorry to hear you've had probs with your inernet  Hope you have no more probs with it now  Glad to hear you are all doing well, I can't believe Oliver is 5 months already!   Where has that time gone!?!?

x x x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Just a quickie peeps,

Off to ozzir for scan in a mo,
Everything going really well, been on puregon for 9 days. Had scan Wednesday which showed aroun 25 follies to 14mm so they sid to go back this morning to check size and expect ec on Monday/Tuesday so all going much much quicker than I remember from last time lol.
Had a bit of a mare Thursday night, damned puregon pen didn't work properly, had no idea how much Angie had received, rang emergency nurse as was out of hours, and thank God we're with Jessops, she was absolutely fantastic (as they always are) and sorted us out no problem, unless of course it had worked in which case Angie will now have 25 basket ball size follies! lmao
Sorry not been about much, between work and holding things together I've just had very little time for posting nowadays, and as I no longer receive e-mail notification of posts, I never know when you guys are posting! (Perhaps I still do get them but nobody's posting? lol)
2ww is now looming, and I'm really not looking forward to that, worried that we're expecting this cycle to work because the last one did, which is a dangerous thing to be doing where our sanity is concerned!!
On top of all that.... has anyone else noticed how quick Santa's arrival is aproaching this year? Thank God for on-line shopping!! lol

Ok, need to leave, speak soon guys (I hope).

Catch

xxx


Ps, you girls need to not knock yourselves, a boob's a boob to us blokes you know  GET EM OUT FOR THE LADS!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Catch

Hope your scan went well!  with EC and then your 2WW, lets hope you're celebrating a  with Santa this year! 



Catch22 said:


> Ps, you girls need to not knock yourselves, a boob's a boob to us blokes you know  GET EM OUT FOR THE LADS!!!


Yeah maybe to you lot, but we're a shy demure lot round 'ere you know! 

Amanda


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Amanda, you shy and demure?!?! Yeah right  

Catch good luck to Angie and yourself for today, Let us know what they say and hope all is on track for EC monday/Tuesday  

 

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Nicky - Dont ruin my reputation they dont know me yet!!!  

Catch - I hope your news today has been good  

Axxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

@ mandy!!! yeah ermmmmmmmmm right!!!    

how you lads all doing

Catch- hope today has gone well for you guys- things are sure moving fast!!! not long now till the 2ww- we are all here for you

hi to you all

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

hi Catch,
hope everything went well for you both today all the best mate.

Carl & Oliver


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi boys

wow you guys natter loads!!!  

just to let you know im away from tnight till the weekend !

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey you guy's..

sorry for my neglect.. busy busy busy.. started a new job 3 weeks ago so i threw myself at it with all good intention's.. so far so good..

  catch.. you beuty.. everything crossed for you mate.. keep us updated.. sorry i havent been around much of late. will do my best for you bud.

hi neil.. how's you ? glad your little un's doing ok.. im sure evelyn is a little young to enjoy her first christmas but your not.. gona be one of the best for you my freind.

welcome back carlos.. glad your nets sorted now and the move went ok.. you looking forward to your first chrismas with your little boy ? 

hey to all the newbies on board too..feel free to butt in anytime.. were all here to help and support each other.. even if it means blowing off some steam.. good luck with your TX's..

MJ.nicky.
how are you two hunny's ?? hope all's well with you both and my sincerest appollogies for my absence. 

Just to let you all know too myself and DW are going back to start ICSI again in FEB 07. 

speak to you all soon

Neo.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Evening all.... WOW...... posts since I last logged on!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well... alarm call at 5.30 this morning, m-i-l came round to look after TJ and we were off for ec!
Traffic was a nightmare (of course!) and we arrived at the clinic with 2 minutes to spare (so promptly parked in the blue badge space as can take upto 30 mins to get a spot).
Announced our arrival, then was left over half an hour before being called through! 
The embriologist, a greek guy called Nick, came in and explained the procedure etc, then marched me off to the little *big* boys room to do my stuff.  After a little quiz, in which i asked him more questions than he asked me (lost in translation! lol) he left me to "do my thing". 
The room hadn't changed at all in the last 2 years.... and neither had the mags!  Although I did notice there seemed to be a few less pages than before! 
When the job was done, and I'd popped the little guys into the hole in the wall, i returned to Angie, who by now was almost totally incoherant due to the third tamazipan kicking in. She was terrified, time had not been kind on her memory of the amount of pain from last time, so she was fearing the worst, but was comforted in the knowledge that she was gonna get some morphine like drug as well!
All suited up in the fetching blue theatre wear, including hat (which is a joke nowadays for me! lol), we were led through to the theatre.
I've done a huge post before on the last ec, so I won't bore you with every detail, suffice to say that we ended up, after a fair bit of wriggling around the bed, and a bottle and a half of gas n air, with 16 eggs out of 17 follies! Wicked!!!! 
So... 8 for us and 8 for the egg recipient, cool! Right now we have 8 opportunities sitting in little dishes about 20 miles away, hopefully my guys getting to know Angie's gal very intimately! 
An hour and half later we're on the way home, Angie had stuffed her face with as much crap as she can coz she was starving before we left home! lol. But on the way home Angie totally rocked me, and showed just how beautiful a person she really is, she spoke almost entirely about the egg recipient, and how happy they're gonna feel when they're told how many eggs they're getting, and how she hoped it works for them. If we'd not got enough eggs to share we'd have had a choice to make wether to have what we'd got for us, or donate them to the recipient, and Angie said without hesitation she'd donate them coz she "can make some more for us, but it might be their one and only chance!" God I love that woman!!
So guys.... the fun begins... 9am tomorrow is the first call to see how many have fertilised, then 9am Thursday to see how they're doing, then 9am Friday to (hopefully) find out what time our little ones will be coming home! Baby dust required guys (and gals)... in bucket loads please!!!

Catch


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just had to say to you Catch and your wonderful wife Angie

                                               

Good Luck xxxx

C xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

come on my son...

                                                                                           

all the luck in the world for you and ange catch

neo


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Catch

      

Axx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Catch- ya inbox is full- so gotta post my pm here!!!!!!

hey hun

just wanted to let you know im thinking of you all at this time!

i hope ya boys are being naguthy and getting angies girls sorted!!!!    

im going away tomorrow morning till sat so wont be able to log on and see your news however will ask nicky to text me!!!! 

massive hugs 

mez
xxx

ps well done angie on all those yummy eggies!

xxx


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done catch @ Ange

                               

good luck with all your eggs

All the best  carl jane oliver daniel jordan


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Morning Guys n Gals,

Thanks for all the well wishes and baby dust.

Just had the call, TJ has 4 little brothers (or sisters   ) trying to develop in Sheffield!

Fingers crossed that they survive 2 more days till et!!

Catch


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Good luck mate,
fingeers crossed for you all here is more dust for you

                               

speak to you mate

carl jane


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Catch22 said:


> Just had the call, TJ has 4 little brothers (or sisters  ) trying to develop in Sheffield!


Quads, eh?

That's a lot of work 

Best of luck Catch.


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

catch.. thats fantastic.. keeping em tightly closed for you mate.. 

let us know how you get on..

hey to every one else.. amist all this excitement.. 

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks again for all the good wishes,

Just had today's call.... all 4 have survived the night and are now at the 2 or 3 cell embrio stage. They've booked us for et tomorrow at 2pm... if at least 2 of the little tykes make it through the next 24 hours of course!

Another hurdle crossed.... bring on the next!!! lol

Catch


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Catch..

It's looking good so far!    

Amanda x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

catch

yet more brill news.. your lil diamonds are certainly making there way to the world..
bet you and ange are really crappin it now  
hope the E/T goes well mate..


neo


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey catch
Good luck for et mate
all the best mate

carl jane


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Morning Peeps....

Not the best news in the world today!  

2 of the embies haven't developed at all and have remained at 2/3 cell stage.

The other 2 are now at 5/6 cell stage and will be transfered at 2.30 this afternoon. 

On our last treatment TJ & his brother were both blastocyst embrios by the this time so we're feeling a little dejected now as these seem to be developing but VERY slowly. Obviously we're gonna have them transfered, but aren't expecting too much from the 2ww! 

Catch


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

There in!!! 

Ok... forget the down-beat feelings of this morning... turns out that the 2 remaining embrios were at the 8 cell stage by the time we arrived this afternoon and the clinic say they're actually better grade embrio's than what TJ was when he was transfered!!!

So guys... loads of        please.... test date is 12th December!! 

Catch


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Catch

Glad to hear things have gone well!  for a 

Your test day is my start day so that's a good omen! 

Axx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sending lots of Sticky Vibes to your embies Catch & Angie          

C x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Fab news catch   for test date here's hoping for a little brother or sister (or one of each  ) for TJ 

  

Love and luck
Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76849.0

x x x


----------

